# College of Metahumans [Closed]



## Dark Nemesis (May 7, 2004)

You have powers.  They could come from magic, or a mutation, or even a mechanical device.  Perhaps you have used your powers before, to help others or to help yourself.  Or perhaps it is enough simply to know that you are more than the average Joe.

What began as just another day quickly changes when you receive the invitation.  Contained within a plain white envelope, bearing no return address is a piece of cardstock.  The card reads “_Congratulations!  As a result of your unique abilities and outstanding achievements, you are eligible for a scholarship to attend the College of Metahumans.  As a part of the application process, a representative will be available to discuss the details of the scholarship at the following location._”  Included is a date, time and location, and is signed by someone named William Pike.

*The Game*
I am looking for four to six players for a Mutants and Masterminds game.  The majority of the action will take place in either the United States or Ireland, at the prestigious Greenwood Academy.  The story will begin as each character receives his or her invitation.  

*The Rules*
Character selection will not be by first come, first served basis.  I would like to choose players based on their character as well as the quality and detail of their background.  Though the story will not be set specifically in the Marvel or DC universe, you may use characters from those comics in your background.

Characters will begin play at PL 10, and powers should follow some sort of theme.  Skills can be bought at 2 skill points/1 pp.

Any questions?  Anyone interested?


----------



## Acid_crash (May 7, 2004)

I'm interested.  I'm always ready to go for a good MnM game.  

Let me think of a good concept, but how detailed do you like backgrounds, and could you give a hint to the kinds of characters you want to pick for the game?


----------



## Mimic (May 7, 2004)

Interested as well, will post a concept soon


----------



## Rybaer (May 7, 2004)

Count me as interested as well.  Will come up with a concept or two as quick as possible.

Any hints as to the flavor or style of the game?  Aside from the metahuman college setting, that is.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 7, 2004)

Always looking for a good M&M game. A bit more background and game style info would be helpful in character creation though.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 7, 2004)

Wow! a game open for recruitment! I was afraid I would never see another one!

I'm definitely interested as well, since I'm an avid comic reader, and I haven't got the chance to test MnM yet. (I have another 'superhero game going on, but it uses BESM d20).

I'll work on a simple concept, but I'll wait the info people requested to finish it, ok?


----------



## Kalanyr (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, I'm interested, I have a concept around somewhere, it involves a bit of tweaking of the rules though (let me see if I can find it).


----------



## Radiant (May 7, 2004)

*sneaks in and waves*
wow the board is exploding with M&M games. I don't even have old character ideas left to reuse so I guess I have to come up with something new for a change.
Means interested


----------



## Rybaer (May 7, 2004)

Potential rough concept:

Young woman, just after high school graduation, is brutally attacked by _something_.  The nature of the attack is such that it affected her psyche, and the incident itself is a blank in her memory.  During the attack, however, her powers manifested and she was able to defend her body by separating her spirit and mentally assaulting her attacker.  (This is about as much detail as she has been able to piece back together after the fact.)

The attack left her in bad shape - her spirit cannot properly connect with her own body any longer.  When she occupies her body, it feels like an empty husk, and she is only capable of moving her eyes.  Doctors initially thought her paralyzed but there is no physical damage.  Her mind, likewise, is fully functional.

Powers include Astral Projection, along with some Telepathy (communication only), Mental Blast, and Possession.  She has some ability to enter and control the bodies of others, but for some frustrating reason she still cannot regain control of her own.  She is fairly charismatic, a good leader, and an eternal optimist in spite of the hardships she has endured.  Believes her problem to be a psychological one and has started studying the subject in hopes of helping to undo the condition.

Relies on an independent benefactor to sponsor her medical costs - essentially 24 hour nursing care to move her, change feeding IV's, bathing, and monitoring.


Will put more detail and numbers behind this later this morning or this afternoon, pending on further details about the game.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 7, 2004)

A brief concept:

A young man of around 22 years old trying to go to college after being schooled either at home or in mental institutions for much of his life.  For the longest time he had recurring nightmares, as far back as he could remember.  These nightmares were always of spiders, and they caused him to fear spiders.  He was raised by a single mother, who really didn't know what to do, or so it seemed, and for many years he was in and out of mental institutions.  They couldn't figure out a way for the nightmares to end.  Many times he would wake up screaming, sweaty and scared.  Once he tried public school, but that lasted two weeks in the third grade.  He was home schooled or tutored while in institutions up until he was eighteen years old, when the nightmares suddenly stopped.

For a couple years he was able to live a normal life, met a girl, got a job, and was trying to fit in with the 'real' world.  When he was twenty one, his mother died.  He fell into a great depression, and the nightmares came back.  He would lose sleep, his girlfriend left him, and for a while he was at a loss.

[These nightmares he would have was spider related, in some form.  Some were of him being chased by swarms of spiders, others were of one spider trying to capture him.  Others were of this guy who could become a spider and chase other people.  Others were more normal, but there was always a spider watching, as if waiting for him.]  

Then, he got drunk one night at a party.  He wanted to break the depression, got desperate, and when drunk fell into a deep slumber.  When he woke up, he woke up to a house full of dead people.  Mutilated bodies, some recognizable, others not, he didn't know and couldn't remember.  The bodies were as if some kind of creature, or creatures, ravaged them.  In his dream, all he could remember was when he was a kid and a bunch of people picked on him, pushing him around, and in the dream he got revenge by finding a bunch of spiders and throwing them on the bullies.

He ran from the house, terrified, and ran home.  In a heated frenzy of the most heinous hangover he had ever had (in this case the only one, so it is the worse he had ever had), he let loose a scream that would have woken the neighbors had he lived next to any.  In the mirror he saw his body then shrivel into hundreds of tiny spiders, and his senses were able to see in all directions.  With much concentration he was able to form the spiders into a condensed humanoid form, like a giant spider/man shaped person.  

This was two months ago, and he has moved to a different town where he isn't recognized.  Occasionally he still has a nightmare, but this time it's of something just watching him, as if from a distance. (Is this idea cool for a background/character?)

Background info - his mother was raped by a man who was a werespider and she didn't know she had latent mutant genes that never manifested, and both their DNA's happened to be spliced together in their son.  

Power manifestation - obviously, he can change into a swarm of tiny spiders and form them to look like a humanoid shaped werespider person.  He can shoot a web, see in all directions, has amazing reflexes and perhaps increased speed.  When he gets mad or mentally stressed there's a possible chance he can lose control of his powers and his body could change involuntarily.


----------



## Kalanyr (May 7, 2004)

Do you use the Flight Maneuvrability rules ?


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2004)

DN,

I've got some definite interest.  I'll be working on a character today and post soon!

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 7, 2004)

Wow, that was quick.  I usually take longer to think of a concept . . . 

Character Concept:
Proton - character has density increase tied to shrinking.  The smaller he gets the more density he has.  That's about it for the major powers.

As far as the background . . .

He's a high school wrestler who, as part of the hazing to join the team, had to slip into a power plant and bring back proof that he was there.  He managed to slip in through a delivery entrance and remained unseen.  As he explored the plant trying to hide from guards and workers, he stumbled into a side room.  Alarms went off and energy coursed through his body.  He ran and narrowly escaped.

I haven't decided if he knows about his powers or not.  If he's used them then he knows about them.

Keia


----------



## Velmont (May 7, 2004)

I would have been interested, but it seems I am already late. I see 7 or 8 persons that have already applied...

Well, put me alternate. Anyway I am leaving for the week-end. At the speed this thread evolve, maybe the game will be already start when I would come back.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 7, 2004)

Well, since it's not necessarily first come first served, I thought I might chip in. I have a concept all worked out: a guy who was subjected to twisted experimentation during his youth, which caused him to manifest super powers. His powers are mostly based around being made into a combat ninja type; Super-Dex, Strike, Combat Sense and a small amout of Regen. There's rather more to it that that, and I can post the backstory and full character write-up if you wish.


----------



## Radiant (May 7, 2004)

Dark Nemesis,
about what age should the characters be?

edit:
and what theme are you looking for? Comic superheroes, bunch of freaks, whatever...


----------



## Dalamar (May 7, 2004)

I'll chime in too. I'll shoot for something á la Sub-Zero (the Mortal Kombat character). Some martial arts, lots of ice. For a more specific background, the theme of the game itself and the group you'd like to build is needed.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 8, 2004)

Thirty years ago, a man was looking for a new way for human thought. A well known philosopher and mathematician, Ryan Connelly began making strange dreams, calling him to Nepal, to the high peaks of Himalaya. Unable to resist that urge, he left his home in Galway to follow his visions. He found a weird old sherpa there that was waiting for him, and following his lead he found the secret valley of Shangri-la.
This mystical place, hidden for centuries among the highest mountains of the world, hosts an amazing civilization. The founders of Shangri-la vowed that the city was to remain a hidden oasis of peace where the best achievements of humanity would be kept forever safe, so that they could be a beacon in times of dark. In Shangri-la every art ever known to man is cultivated in its purest form, be it philosophy, music, magic, science or even the martial arts. Every religion stands peacefully beside the others, as they look for truth and enlightment together. All the inhabitants were either born there or received a calling in dreams by the valley's mystics, who are always looking for men and women who wouldn't betray the secret of the lost city, and would understand the ways of the valley. The people of the city believe they must remain hidden and perfect their arts until humanity will be mature enough to welcome their teachings, otherwise they would use the wisdom safeguarded into their amazing libraries as an instrument of war rather than peace, though in times of need a single man is chosen to leave the valley and share his knowledge with the world. To protect their secret, as they learned to slip into the dreams, the valley's mystics also learned how to make people forget about it while they sleep.
Connellly thought that the city was a heaven on earth, and decided to remain there. He told his few friends that he found a new home in a small village in Nepal, and gave them a false address not to arouse suspicion and retired into the valley. He also found love there, and married Nyima, whose family traced back to one of the founders of the city.
Soon they had a son, that they named Gabriel, and they educated him in the ways of Shangri-la, encouraging him to develop at best both his body and his mind, and teaching him how to find peace inside himself, so that it could always guide his actions. The boy grew strong, excelling in the Shangrian martial art, the Rokado, and his parents were proud of his quiet manners, and compassionate ways.
When he turned 20, his teachers deemed him ready to leave the valley to see the wide world outside. He traveled to Ireland, where his father was from, and visited America, that has such a great influence over the rest of the world. It was in New York that he assisted to a robbery, and without even thinking he faced the armed bandits and stopped them, then used the Shangrian healing meditation to cure an injured bystander. He realized too late that he was drawing too much attention, and soon hordes of reporters came to hunt the hero with the healing touch. After then he continued to help people whenever he could, but decided to better conceal his involvement.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2004)

Looks like you are accepting auditions, so here is mine!

Jonn Birkey is 24 years old and doesn't know what to do with his life.  On his way home from National Guard duty his car breaks down and he is knocked unconscious by a meteor that hits the earth.  A few weeks later he realizes he has the ability to move and control rocks and dirt with his mind.  After some practice he gets comfortable with it and tries fighting crime.  He gets a rush out of doing this but feels like he is still not meeting his potential.

Rough concept, obviously.  I will have the details worked up this weekend.
Unless I get cut before that.  =0(

Nuke


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 8, 2004)

Wow!  Thanks, everyone, for all of the interest.  I can already tell that it is going to be a tough decision.  Okay, on to answering the questions!

-Regarding detail in the background:  Obviously, I don't need to know the names of every teacher your character has had from kindergarten to eighth grade.  But, I do like to utilize character backgrounds in gameplay.  With that in mind, use your best judgment.

-Flavor and style of the game: From what I understand, there are essentially two genres; grim and gritty, and four color.  I am not going to be using either of the two extremes.  My ideas do have some rather unusual ideas in them, but I would also like to try an add a touch of the modern world as well.

As far as the setting, the college itself is a part of Greenwood Academy, a prestigious boarding school.  Though the Metahuman college is geared toward training future super-humans, that part of the curriculum is kept secret from those students who do not have any powers.  As such, I would highly recommend that your character have a developed secret identity.  

-I will be using the flight maneuverability rules.

-Regarding the characters: I would prefer for characters to be between the ages of 18-29.  However, if you really want an older character, I am willing to discuss it on an individual basis.

I hope this information helps!  I am looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with.


----------



## Mimic (May 8, 2004)

Here's my character concept

Hero Name: Chameleon

Concept: Johnathan Thomas, A 20 something year old man. He is the ultimate face man. He has always found it easy to talk people into whatever he wanted and as he grew up he gained the ability to assume the forms of who ever he sees.

powers - shapeshifting and super charisma

Obviously a very rough draft, let me know what you think.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 8, 2004)

All of the rough concepts I have seen look really neat.  I am looking forward to seeing how they look when they are all fleshed out!  

Just a note, though I haven't really seen any problems with it yet, I am going to avoid having too many duplicated powers within members of the team.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 8, 2004)

Ok, here's the backstory of James Dunbar. His powers are Super-Dexterity, Strike, a bit of Amazing Save and some Regeneration. 

History:
James was a perfectly normal kid until the age of 8. He had a loving family, good friends, and a comfortable life. However, all that was destined to change. On their way to the airport for the annual summer holiday, he, his parents and his younger sister were involved in a car crash. James’s parents died in that crash, and the children were sent into the care of the only other relative of the family whom the state could locate; Professor Owen Maxwell, one of James’ uncles. To the world, his uncle appeared to be a respected scientist, who was prominent in the field of genetics. However, in private, his uncle harboured dark ambitions. He sought to breed the perfect soldier, a fighting machine of consummate power, and then sell the program to the highest bidder. His work had recently stalled due to the necessity of finding a test subject…and the car crash couldn’t have occurred at a more opportune time. With two young and healthy children to perform his twisted experiments on, the Professor was in heaven. 

For nearly ten years, James endured a living hell. He and his sister were injected with experimental drugs, subjected to chilling radiation treatments, had bizarre implants tested on them, and worse. Yet the Professor had under-estimated the speed at which the subject’s powers would develop, and did not know precisely what abilities his experiments would unlock. This proved to be the depraved doctor’s undoing. Amelia, James’ sister, had begun manifesting mental powers, whilst James had begun manifesting increased physical potential. Yet the two managed to mask the extent of their development from the Professor. Yet it wasn’t until nearly James’ 18th birthday that an opportunity to escape presented itself. It was an opportunity that would cost much. In the midst of another experimental procedure, Amelia spontaneous manifested incredible ferro- and electro-kinetic abilities. With her new powers raging, their might increasing at an exponential rate every second, Amelia acted. She destroyed the laboratory, shattering the containment chamber that the two of them were confined in, destroyed the Doctor’s robotic guards, overloaded the computer banks and messily ended Professor Maxwell’s life with a variety of very sharp metal objects before slipping into a coma. Scooping his unconscious sister up, James fled the small facility as it exploded into chaos behind him. A few weeks later he quietly claimed his parent’s money, with evidence that the Professor had been killed in a freak accident, and documentation stating he was old enough not to need a guardian.

 Since then, James has been living in the slums of [City], doing odd jobs by day..but at night, dressed in dark clothes and a balaclava, he has been  fighting crime under the name of Nighthaunt. The Professor’s experiments have left James with a variety of strange powers, and he intends to use them for good. Yet a secret desperation lies behind his actions; Amelia lies in a hospital, checked in under a false name, the majority of James’ money going to pay for her care. For since the day they escaped their insane uncle, Amelia has never woken from her coma. When the message arrived for him, James was shocked and surprised, yet also intrigued. Perhaps at such a school, there might be those who could help his sister? And perhaps, they could even help him..help him escape the times in the night when he wakes, retching violently, feeling a strange pain burning in his veins..the times when the side-effects of the mad doctor’s schemes become apparent.

Oh, because I haven't mentioned it: Amelia is three years younger than James. The two of them look very similar, and are obviously related.


Appearance and Demeanour: James is 6’0” tall, and is muscular without being over-defined. Small, pale scars crisscross his torso, back, arms, and legs, which he generally hides with long-sleeved t-shirts or a trenchcoat. He never wears shorts or goes bare-chested, even in summer.  He has cropped and spiky jet-black hair, and grey eyes. His gaze seems far older than his 19 years. James used to be a friendly and likeable person, but ten years can change someone, especially after they’ve been through what James’ been through. With the huge number of worries pressing on his mind; his body’s reaction to the experiments, the fact his sister’s in a coma, the fact that despite his best efforts he’s running out of the money he needs to keep her receiving care; James is untalkative and moody. When he talks to people he’s surly, unhelpful, unfriendly, sarcastic, overly blunt to the point of cruelty and irritable. Inside, he’s scared by all the responsibility he suddenly has, and he doesn’t know what to do. No-one’s yet managed to get past his unfriendly façade to discover this, though; and he intends to keep it that way. James is content to leave others alone if they leave him alone, and ignores insults. Anyone who insults his sister, though, is getting a trip to the hospital at the very least. James is toting a lot of guilt over what happened to his sister, believing he should have done more, and mentioning her is the one guaranteed way to get James to flip out. James is a good man, doing what he thinks is right, but he’s constantly asking himself why he helps these people that have never helped him, questioning the point of his actions. In short, James is carrying round a whole shed-load of turmoil, guilt, anger and unhappiness, and sometime soon, something’s going to have to give.

James Dunbar, aka Nighthaunt, PL 10.
Abilities (22 pp)
Str 14 +2
Dex 20 +13
Con 14 +2
Int 12 +1
Wis 14 +2
Cha 8 -1
BAB +8 (24 pp)
BDB +8 (16 pp)
Def: 31, flat-footed 26, mental 20.
Saves: Damage +15 (evasion), Fortitude +2, Reflex +15, Will +8.

Skills (16 pp)
Acrobatics +16 (3 ranks, 13 dex)
Balance +18 (5 ranks, 13 dex)
Drive +14 (1 ranks, 13 dex)
Hide +16 (3 ranks, 13 dex)
Listen +10 (8 ranks, 2 wis)
Move Silently +16 (3 ranks, 13 dex)
Spot +10 (8 ranks, 2 wis)
Swim +3 (1 rank, 2 str)

Feats (22 pp)
All-Out Attack
All-Around Vision
Attack Finesse
Blind-Fight
Darkvision
Dodge
Evasion
Iron Will
Lighting Reflexes
Rapid Strike
Throwing Mastery

Powers (60 pp)
Amazing Save [Will] +4 (Power Stunts: None; Extras: None; Flaws: None; Source: Super-Science; Cost: 1 pp/rank) 

Combat Sense +10 (Power Stunts: None; Extras: None; Flaws: None; Source: Super-Science; Cost: 1 pp/rank) 

Regeneration +5 (Power Stunts: None; Extras: None; Flaws: None; Source: Super-Science; Cost: 2 pp/rank) 

Strike +10 (Power Stunts: Dual Damage; Extras: None; Flaws: Full Power Only; Source: Super-Science; Cost 1pp/rank)

Super-Dexterity +8; (Power Stunts: None; Extras: None; Flaws: Duration [Sustained] Source: Super-Science; Cost 3pp/rank) 

Weakness (-10 pp)
Vulnerability (Electricity)

Abilities [22]
BAB [24]
BDB [16]
Skills [16]
Feats [22]
Powers [60]
Weaknesses [-10]
Total [150]


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 8, 2004)

NAME Paragon
secret ID: Jeremy Winters
HP: 5

gender: M
age: 19
height: 6'
weight: 170
size: M
hair: Brown
eyes: Blue

~~~ABILITIES~~~ 
STR 20 +5 (+9)
DEX 20 +5 (+9)
CON 20 +5 (+9)
INT 20 +5 (+9)
WIS 20 +5 (+9)
CHA 20 +5 (+9)

~~~SAVES~~~ 
DMG +9
FORT +9
REF +9
WILL +9

~~~MOVEMENT~~~ 
INIT +9
SPD 30'

~~~COMBAT~~~ 
BASE DEFENSE 6
DEF 25
FLAT 16
MENTAL 25

BASE ATTACK 5
MELEE +10
RANGED +10
MENTAL +10

~~~SKILLS~~~ 
*Computers [10/1] 
*Disable Device [10/1] 
*Drive [10/1] 
*Medicine [10/1] 
*Open Lock [10/1] 
*Repair [10/1] 

* = Trained Only 

~~~FEATS~~~ 
Attractive
Photographic Memory

~~~POWERS~~~ 
------------------------------------- 
Super-Strength [+14 pp/rank+0, 56 total] 4 Ranks 
- SOURCE: Mutation
- SPECIAL: Jeremy has always been an exceptionally gifted child, to 
the point of being superhuman.
- EXTRAS: Super-Dex, Super-Con, Super-Wis, Super-Int, Super-Cha

------------------------------------- 


~~~WEAKNESSES (2 MAX)~~~ 
None

~~~COST~~~ 
ABILITIES [60] 
BASE ATT [15] 
BASE DEF [12] 
SKILLS [3] 
FEATS [4] 
POWERS [56] 
WEAKNESS [-0] 
TOTAL [150] 
UNSPENT [0] 

===================== 
~~~BACKGROUND~~~ 

Mr. And Mrs. Winter were a couple of average people that lived in 
Washington. At least they thought they were normal. But when you 
have four children, and all of them are powerful supers of varying 
types, you really have to wonder.

Their first two children were boy and girl twins. Jonathan Winters 
has a an alien-like genome that grants him awesome physical 
strength and toughness. Samantha Winters has a brilliant mind and 
strong psionic capabilities. These two were insepearable as 
children and stayed much the same as adults. They were, like all 
the Winter children, taught to help and respect others as they grew 
up. They kept these attitudes as adults and decided to form a 
super-hero duet to help people out. Now the two of them are one of 
the best known superhero pairs in the US.

The youngest child also had awesome powers, but hers stemmed from a mystical source. Even at a young age Emily Winters had the ability to make things happen when she wished them, and as she grew this power developed. Know she is in elementary school and, while still weak and untrained in her powers, she shows potential to become one of the most powerful sorceresses on the planet.

But it's the third child that this background is about. Jeremy Winters has an unusual mutation that gives him superhuman abilities. He is stronger, faster, tougher, wiser, smarter, and more charismatic than a normal human is capable of being. But this power isn't quite as good as it sounds. While he is beyond human in his abilities, he isn't beyond superhuman. In fact his abilities 
are quite weak compared to his siblings. His strength is pitiful compared to his older brother's and his older sister could run mental circles around him. Even his little sister shows every sign of becoming far stronger than him.

This inferiority to his siblings has had quite an effect on Jeremy. At first it caused him to strive in all areas as he attempted to match his siblings. But after it became obvious that he would never be as good as them in any of their fields he stopped striving. Things started to get worse after that and, despite his family's best efforts to be supportive, he fell into severe depression. He stopped recognizing his own abilities and only saw that he would never be as good as his siblings. This depression continued throughout his teenage years until he could no longer stand being around his brother and sisters. As soon as he graduated from high school (He graduated early, but not as early as Samantha). He packed up and left home for good.

He spent the next couple of years hitchiking around the country, getting a job from time to time to pay off his expenses before moving on. He changed his name and tried to forget about his past but it never worked, each time he saw his brother and sister on the front page for their latest endeavor it reminded him that he could never match up.

But then the Syndicate entered the scene. They were a powerful superhero crime team that had several of its members put in Jail by Johnathan and Samantha Winters. They had decided that the Winters family was a threat and that it would be a good idea to remove them from the picture. The Syndicate set up a trap for Jonathan and Samantha and managed to take them down, Jonathan got his brain scrambled by a powerful mentalist while Samantha was nocked out by a brick who was able to resist her powers. Emily was kidnapped in her sleep and bound so that she would not be able to cast her spells. Mr and Mrs Winters had no powers to defend themselves with 
and were easy to capture.

The only family member they weren't able to capture was Jeremy. They tried to find him but in his effort to remove himself from his family he had quite successfully covered his tracks. Instead, Jonathan found them. His older sister had managed to get a telepathic message out to warn him before she was captured. For all Jonathan felt envy for his siblings, he was not going to let them be kidnapped without at least trying to rescue them.

So Jonathan set out to rescue the family that he was always jealous of, and did a remarkably good job of it. He was able to find the location of his family by roughing up some thugs that worked for the Syndicate. He travelled to the building they were in and put all his talent to work breaking in. First climbing to the roof and opening the lock on a roof light. Then exploring inside, either sneaking past or knocking out the guards with relatively little 
effort. He even managed to knock out a couple of the weaker supervillians that got in the way of his search. Finally he came to the room where his older brother and sister were kept, the room generated some sort of power draining field but after fiddling around with the controls on the door he managed to stop it.

The rest is history. A very pissed off Jonathan and Samantha Winters, backed by their two younger superpowered siblings, proceeded to rescue their parents and lay waste to the syndicate. Without the element of surprise and with the arrival of an unexpected ally the Syndicate were no match for the super powered family. Jonathan laid waste to the brick that had captured his sister while Jeremy did the same to the Mentalist that had harmed his older brother. Samantha hacked into the buildings security and locked everyone inside. Even Emily took down a pack of thugs with her sorcery. By the end of the day the Syndicate was broken and most of it's members were either in jail or in the hospital.

The family returned home again and celebrated together. It was the first time Jeremy had seen his family face to face in 3 years and it was a joyous renuion. Everyone commented on how much Jeremy's powers had grown over the years and he had to agree, a few years ago he wouldn't have been able to do half of what he'd pulled off easily tonight. 

A few days later Jeremy got an invitation to a College. Samantha had heard of this college, it was trying to organize a new team of superheroes. Jeremy decided to attend. However much his power had grown he still wasn't a match for his older brother and sister, perhaps if he trained at this college he would be able to become as powerful as them. Only then would he feel ready to be a part of the team started by his siblings.

*PLOT HOOKS* 

If it wasn't for Jeremy's meddling the Syndicate could have become the major player in crime, but because of him they were all sent to jail instead. A few of them have broken out and are looking for revenge.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 8, 2004)

A question for the more experienced Mutants and Mastermind players on these boards...when creating a character, when do you know to use a power as a power stunt and when to include it as an extra?

For my character, the core power is Alternate Form - Semisolid (Swarm of Spiders), which is 5 points a rank.  Included is Protection, Elasticity, and Strike (for the strike I intend to use it for my claws).  

Other things I want for him while he's in his alternate form is the ability to leap, cling, swing and have a snare, have a few feats that will only work when in his alternate form, super-senses, microscopic vision, natural weapon (fangs), and super dexterity...with the exception of super dexterity, all these cost either one or two power points per rank, and I know power stunts cost 2 points and extras add 1+ points per rank to the total rank cost of the power.  

This is how I want the core power to look:
Alternate Form - Swarm of Spiders: 5 points per rank
--Elasticity, Protection and Natural Weapon (claws) included at power rank.
power stunts:
--Snare, Swinging, Leaping, Natural Weapon (fangs), Clinging, Super-Senses, Drain (Strength, flaw: linked to claw/fang attack), and Microscopic Vision.
(feats as power stunts:
--Blindsight, Blind-fight, Darkvision, Improved Grapple, Chokehold, Ultra-Hearing, Penetrating Attack [twice] (Claws).
extra:
--Area (+1 points per rank), Super-Dexterity (+2 points per rank)

final cost per rank: 8 points per rank.  
total cost for power stunts (including feats): 32

Is this correct in how I did this?  I want to do this properly.  If I made a mistake in how I did this let me know.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 8, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> A question for the more experienced Mutants and Mastermind players on these boards...when creating a character, when do you know to use a power as a power stunt and when to include it as an extra?
> 
> For my character, the core power is Alternate Form - Semisolid (Swarm of Spiders), which is 5 points a rank.  Included is Protection, Elasticity, and Strike (for the strike I intend to use it for my claws).
> 
> ...




OK, the way it seems to work is this. If the ability you are trying to add to the power makes it more versatile within its current parameters, it's a Stunt. What do  mean by this? Well, the MnM rulebook states that all powers are made up of one or more Effects. The Effects listed are: Ability, Alteration, Attack, Control, Defense, Illusion, Movement, Sensory and Transformation. An Energy Blast, for example, possesses only the Attack effect; Protection, only the Defense effect; and so on. Judging by the powers it gives you, Alternate Form - Semi-Solid possesses the Attack, Defense and Transformation  Effects. (It possesses 2 Transformation effects; both the Alternate Form, and the Elasticity.) This means that a power based on one of these effects should be a Power Stunt for Alternate Form, but a power based on a different effect (Illusion, for instance) is an Extra; it isn't making the power more versatile within its parameters, it's expanding it's parameters by allowing it to do something totally new. 

Thus, I would say from those above:
Power Stunts: Snare [Attack], Natural Weapon (fangs) [Attack], Drain [Attack].

Extras: Swinging [Movement], Leaping [Movement], Clinging [Movement, though bearing in mind the nature of your Form, an argument could be made for making this a Power Stunt], Super-Senses [Ability], Microscopic Vision [Sensory], Super-Dexterity [Ability].

The feats you could probably get at half price - 1 pt per feat with the Flaw: Only Usable in Altrnate Form. --Blindsight, Blind-fight, Darkvision, Improved Grapple, Chokehold, Ultra-Hearing, Penetrating Attack [twice] (Claws).

Finally, I'm not sure what the 'Area' Extra is for.

This is just my interpretation of what the rules seem to state is the case; by no means be assured that I am correct. I'm sure others will chime in.

Hope this helps! 

Synchronicity.


----------



## Rybaer (May 8, 2004)

Character concept...still a work in progress.


Krisma Silvers

Age 18; 5'6", 115 lb; reddish brown hair, green eyes.

Str 10 (+0)
Dex 10 (+0)
Con 10 (+0)
Int 14 (+2)
Wis 20 (+5)
Cha 16 (+3)

Init +4
HP 5
Move 0' (physical), 50' fly, 51,200' flying sprint

*Saves*
Dmg +0
Fort +0
Ref +0
Will +9

Base Attack Bonus +1
Melee +1
Ranged +1
Mental +6

Base Defense Bonus +2
Defense 12
Mental Def 17

*Feats:*  Assessment, Attractive, Connected, Improved Initiative, Indomitable Will, Leadership, All-around Sight, Darkvision, See Invisibility, Independent Income

*Skills:*
Bluff (2) +5/+8
Diplomacy (4) +7/+10
Gather Info (2) +5/+8
Knowledge: History (1) +3
Listen (2) +7
Perform (3) +6 [sing, act, violin]
Profession: Psychology (1) +6
Sense Motive (3) +8
Spot (4) +9

*Powers:*
Astral Projection 10 [Stunt: Spacial anchor - bind to a place or item and move with it automatically...such as a car, plane, elevator, etc] (52pts)
Mental Blast 8 (24pts)
Possession 8 [Flaws: touch from astral form only, Limited: Mind-transfer] (8pts)
Telepathy 6 [Extra: Group link, Flaw: Communication Only] (12pts)
Amazing Save: Will 4 (4pts)

*Weaknesses:*
Complete paralysis (psychological) - 10pts ??


*Background:*

Shortly after high school graduation, Krisma was brutally attacked by _something_. The nature of the attack is such that it affected her psyche, and the incident itself is a blank in her memory. During the attack, however, her powers manifested and she was able to defend her body by separating her spirit and mentally assaulting her attacker. (This is about as much detail as she has been able to piece back together after the fact.)

The attack left her in bad shape - her spirit cannot properly connect with her own body any longer. When she occupies her body, it feels like an empty husk, and she is only capable of moving her eyes. Doctors initially thought her paralyzed but there is no physical damage. Her mind, likewise, is fully functional.

She relies on a benefactor (a distant relative of hers who apparently has great wealth and connections) to sponsor her medical costs - essentially 24 hour nursing care to move her, change feeding IV's, bathing, and monitoring.  Her mother, a RN, also helps care for her and is one of the few people with whom Krisma feels comfortable in her astral form.

She had been planning on attending college at Penn State, but now is unsure where her life will go.  Her condition, from all indications, is somehow psychological or neurologically induced.  She is trying to focus her efforts on regaining control of her own body.  She is also intent upon learning just what it was that attacked her and whether it was responsible for unlocking her powers while locking her out of her body.


*Personality:*

Krisma has always been a likable girl and a natural leader in all activities.  She graduated near the top of her high school class and everyone expected her to do well in college and life beyond.

Following the attack, a brief period of denial and depression set in.  Her mother helped pull her out of her funk and now Krisma's optimistic personality has come back through.



*Points breakdown:*
Attributes - 20
BAB/BDB - 7
Feats - 20
Skills - 11
Powers - 100
Weakness - -10
Total - 148 (2pts remaining)


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 8, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> OK, the way it seems to work is this. If the ability you are trying to add to the power makes it more versatile within its current parameters, it's a Stunt. What do  mean by this? Well, the MnM rulebook states that all powers are made up of one or more Effects. The Effects listed are: Ability, Alteration, Attack, Control, Defense, Illusion, Movement, Sensory and Transformation. An Energy Blast, for example, possesses only the Attack effect; Protection, only the Defense effect; and so on. Judging by the powers it gives you, Alternate Form - Semi-Solid possesses the Attack, Defense and Transformation  Effects. (It possesses 2 Transformation effects; both the Alternate Form, and the Elasticity.) This means that a power based on one of these effects should be a Power Stunt for Alternate Form, but a power based on a different effect (Illusion, for instance) is an Extra; it isn't making the power more versatile within its parameters, it's expanding it's parameters by allowing it to do something totally new.
> 
> Thus, I would say from those above:
> Power Stunts: Snare [Attack], Natural Weapon (fangs) [Attack], Drain [Attack].
> ...




Don't forget that once you have one movement ability (Swinging) you can get the other 2 as power stunts of it (Leaping and Clinging).

I don't think you could take Penetrating attack as a flawed feat since it naturally wouldn't work in your normal form.

What do you want the fang attack for? You could probably consider it just a part of the natural weapons you already have, without buying it as a power stunt.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 8, 2004)

To have claws and fangs in alternate form.    So I can bite AND claw my enemies.  

Yeah, the rules are kind of clear, and kind of not.  All these abilities would work for the idea I have, but too many extras could have the power just too costly.  

How about this --

Main Power: Alternate Form - included effects are Protection (Defense), Elasticity (Transformation) and Natural Weapons - claws (Attack).  

Added effects include - Clinging [1pp rank] (Movement), Leaping [1pp rank](Movement), Snare [2pp rank] (Attack), Super-Dexterity [4pp rank] (Ability), Super-Senses [2pp rank] (Sensory), Drain - Strength, linked to claws/fangs [1pp rank] (Alteration).

_the pp cost for the above powers are the core pp per rank listed in the MnM book.  Of them, I am adding a movement, ability, sensory, and alteration effects - those should be extra's, right?  the other attack, movement should be power stunts, right?_ 

extras - Swinging from Snare.

Power Stunts in alternate form: Microscopic vision,  Blindsight, Blind-fight, Darkvision, Improved Grapple, Chokehold, Ultra-Hearing, Penetrating Attack [twice] (Claws).  [2pp each, could be 1pp each since they are linked to altered form only]

Darn, this will be costly.  

I'm going to have the Disturbing Weakness, and possible a Weakness relating to him sometimes losing his composure and losing control of himself, and automatically transforming if he fails a Will save of DC 10 when faced in intense stressful situations, if both of these weaknesses are satisfactory.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 8, 2004)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> To have claws and fangs in alternate form.    So I can bite AND claw my enemies.
> 
> Yeah, the rules are kind of clear, and kind of not.  All these abilities would work for the idea I have, but too many extras could have the power just too costly.
> 
> ...





The Movement powers will be Extras too; Alternate Form doesn't have a Movement Effect built into it.

Don't forget that attaching powers as extras makes them 1pp/rank cheaper, to a minimum of one. In other words, it should work something like this:

Extras: Clinging [1 pp/rank] (Movement), Leaping [Power Stunt of Clinging; 2 pp total](Movement), Snare [Power Stunt of Alternate Form; 2 pp total] (Attack); Swinging as Extra of Snare [+1 pp/rank to overall cost of Alternate Form], Super-Dexterity [3 pp/rank] (Ability), Super-Senses [1 pp/rank] (Sensory), Drain - Strength, linked to claws/fangs [Power Stunt of Alternate Form; 2 pp total] (Attack).

So: Alternate Form + ?? (Power Stunts: Drain [Str], Leaping, Snare; Extras: Clinging, Super-Dexterity, Super-Senses, Swinging; Flaws: None; Cost 11 pp/rank +6 pp in Power Stunts.) I *think* that's the way it should work.

If I were you, I'd advise taking Super Dexterity seperately at a lower rank; it really ramps the cost up (from 8 to 11 pp/rank).


----------



## Nuke261 (May 9, 2004)

Here is a more detailed background for my character.  I am working on stats but do not have them finished yet.  Also, thought maybe I should hold off until I find out if I actually am in the game.

Let me now what you think.

Nuke


Jonn Birkey enjoyed his time in the National Guard.  It was honestly the most meaningful thing in his life.  He had been through a  series of mediocre, low-paying jobs that just did not fulfill him.  But the National Guard was different, he was doing something good and useful and in the long run he was helping others.  He had thought about joining up full time but just never got around to doing it.

He had just finished his two week summer rotation in Germany and really enjoyed it.  His unit had been supporting an Army unit that was stationed there and it was a pretty good time.  Better than working as a lifeguard, bouncer or basketball coach.  Jonn had started thinking real hard about his life and where he was headed.  That is why when he got back to the states he took some time off and rented a car to drive home cross country and think about what he should do about his life.

Of course, half way into the middle of nowhere his rental car broke down and his cell phone had no signal.  He decided not to walk since he had no idea how far the next town was and he ended up camping for the night in his car.  After a few hours of sleep he woke up to a loud whistling noise.  Suddenly, a meteor shot out of the sky and plunged into the earth just a few hundred feet from Jonn and his car.  The impact overturned the car and threw Jonn, knocking hm out.  

Jonn came to the next day in an Army hospital.  The military had sent troops to investigate the crash and they had found Jonn and rushed him back to base.  He was given a clean bill of health, having come away with only minor bruises, bumps and scrapes.  The army arranged transportation and got Jonn back to the city and back to his normal, everyday life.  

A few days later Jonn was working on a construction site trying to figure out why he could not bring himself to enlist full time.  It was a great experience and gave him an incredible sense of purpose and belonging.  He was brought out of his self reflection by a sudden panic on the job site.  A large piece of digging equipment had started to topple off the side of a pit it was working on.  Johh froze.  He was in shock and had no idea what to do.  If only there was something he could do to move the large equipment.  Suddenly, the ground seemed to move right before everyone’s eyes!  It actually moved up under the digger and supported it!  No one could believe it!  After all of that Jonn had gotten a massive headache and went home for the day.

He wasn’t sure how but somehow Jonn knew he had moved that dirt back at the work site.  Once at his apartment he became desperate to prove he was not going crazy.  He went to his apartment window and focused on the upturned sidewalk below.  After a few moments, the sidewalk outside the building shifted and flattened itself out.  This was unreal!

Jonn immediately packed his things and left for a week of camping.  Out in the secluded wilderness, Jonn spent his time learning to control his new powers.  He was amazed at what he could now do and the more he worked at it the better he got.  The time away also helped clear his thoughts. He realized the sense of belonging and purpose he had been searching for was finally within his grasp.  


First thing Jonn did when he got home was to fashion a costume together.  A pair of desert camouflage pants and combat boots, a web belt and some equipment pouches, a black t-shirt and weight-lifting gloves finished off by some Oakley ski goggles to keep the dust out of his eyes.  Not the best look a super hero had ever had but far from the worst.

 After about a month, Jonn had assisted in several major incidents.  He had stopped a car-jacking, captured escaped prison inmates, smothered a house fire and a few other cases that quickly got him into the news as a local super hero.  The problem was his name.  He had started off calling himself  Rumble.  It sounded pretty cool and tough.  But somehow the news decided to call him anything but Rumble.  Every time he was in the news they were calling him Quake or Sandrock or Sandblast or Landslide or Avalanche.  He had no idea how to fix the problem.  He could not recall Superman or Captain America ever being called, “Hey, Mr. Super Guy!”

Aside from his identity crisis, Jonn was enjoying his new role in life.  It just made life a little better knowing he had something extra to offer those around him.  It did make finding a steady job tough.  It wasn’t easy to find a job you could leave at anytime to go stop a bank robbery.  He often wondered how all those other heroes managed to make it all look so easy.

That is when he got the envelope.  He had no idea where it came from or how anyone found him, but he had the envelope none the less.   And what an invitation!  A college where he could learn more about his powers with other super powered people.  He had never heard of anyone named William Pike however, he was very eager to hear more.  Things were finally coming together for him...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 9, 2004)

Rybaer:  Your character concept is very interesting, but I think it would be quite difficult to work a completely paralyzed person into the story.  You are welcome to make adjustments to the character, though, before I start making decisions about who is in.

Nuke261:  Neat concept!  It would definitely be a good idea to stat him out and post him, though.


----------



## PugioilAudacio (May 9, 2004)

Do you still have any open slots? I just picked up this book and I'm eager to try it out. (It might take me a while to read it though).


----------



## Rybaer (May 9, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Rybaer:  Your character concept is very interesting, but I think it would be quite difficult to work a completely paralyzed person into the story.  You are welcome to make adjustments to the character, though, before I start making decisions about who is in.




That's cool...thanks for letting me know up front.  I'll work up another concept.  Might be a day or two.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 9, 2004)

Rybaer:  Certainly!  I won't be making any choices for another few days, so you have time.

PugioilAudacio: I'm choosing players based on the characters and backgrounds they come up with.  If you want to throw your hat in and try making a character, you are certainly welcome to!


----------



## PugioilAudacio (May 9, 2004)

I'll try Might take me a while though.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 9, 2004)

Synchronicity said:
			
		

> The Movement powers will be Extras too; Alternate Form doesn't have a Movement Effect built into it.
> 
> Don't forget that attaching powers as extras makes them 1pp/rank cheaper, to a minimum of one. In other words, it should work something like this:
> 
> ...




Thanks for all of your help to everyone who did help.  I know what to do now.

I think I'll go change my background a bit as well.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 9, 2004)

Dark Nemesis: What do you think so far?


----------



## Mimic (May 9, 2004)

Got a question, with shapeshift can the character assume the garments of person he is assuming (like the shapeshifter from X1 and X2) or just the form?

Doesn't really matter to me, just would make a difference in my background story.


----------



## Rybaer (May 9, 2004)

Okay, take #2.


Winter Hawk
*Real name:* Watching Cloud Rice
*Appearance:* 5'4", 105lbs; long, straight black hair; dark brown eyes; hint of Native American complexion.

Str 10 (+0)
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 12 (+1)
Wis 20 (+5)
Cha 14 (+2)

Init +6
Hero Pts 6
Move 30', Astral move 50', Astral sprint 51,200'

*Saves:*
Dmg +1
Fort +1
Ref +2
Will +10

Base Attack Bonus +2
Melee +2
Ranged +4
Mental +7

Base Defense Bonus +3
Defense 15
Mental 18

*Feats:*  Assessment, Attractive, Heroes' Luck, Improved Initiative, Indomitable Will, Psychic Awareness, All-around Sight (limit: astral form only), Darkvision (limit: astral form only), See Invisible (limit: astral form only).

*Skills:*
Diplomacy (2) +4/+7
Knowledge: History (focus Native American) (2) +3
Language (Algonquian, English) (1)
Perform (story telling, Menominee dance) (2) +4/+7
Sense Motive (3) +8
Spot (2) +7

*Powers:*
Astral Projection 10 [Flaw: Slow - 1 full action; source: mystical] (40pts)
Mental Blast 10 [Flaw: Astral form only; source: mystical] (20pts)
Telepathy 6 [Extra: Group link; Flaw: communication only; source: mystical] (12pts)
Amazing Save: Will 5 [source: training] (5pts)
Invoke Totem Spirit (variant Boost: mental stats) 8 [Extra: all attributes; Flaw: requires Hero Point; stunt - physical stats, can't be used concurrently with mental stat boost; source: mystical] (18pts)


*Backstory:*

_My story is a little bit different from that of your typical eighteen year old American girl’s.  I am Watching Cloud Rice.  Yes, that’s really my name, though most people just call me Cloud.  I’m about one-quarter Menominee Indian, and my first name is my mother’s nod toward her cultural heritage.

I grew up in Madison, Wisconsin, a couple hundred miles south of the Menominee Indian reservation and just as far from its cultural influences.  My mother gave me a cursory education in tribal lore, but it was mostly lost on me until I was eight years old.  That was when I first started spending my summers in northern Wisconsin with my grandparents.

While out fishing one day, I finally asked my grandfather what the name of his pet hawk was.  I can’t explain how surprised he was that I could see the hawk, for it was a spirit animal – a totem.  My grandfather thought he was the last of a unique bloodline tracing back to the Pe’kiki’kune (Winter Hawk) clan, of the Big Thunder phratry, a line that produced men with the ability to see and speak with the totem spirits.  That I, a girl with little of the bloodline, possessed the ability both amazed and encouraged him.

From that day on, we spent our entire summers together.  He trained me in the lore of our people – the language, the history, the stories, and the secrets of dreamwalking.  In dreamwalking, I surpassed his skill within a month, and never looked back.  I was able to send my own spirit out into the world to visit distant places.  I could call upon the totem animals to come to my aid.  I even learned how to speak directly to the minds of others, something that was beyond my grandfather.

My grandfather, though committed to our people’s heritage, knew full well that it was fading quickly.  He passed on what he could in the time he had left in this world, but he had the wisdom to accept that I would have to adapt his teachings for another time and age.  He encouraged me to be very careful about who I shared my gifts with.  Even my mother, he warned me, had lost sight of what it meant to be a true Menominee, and might not understand these gifts I possessed.

I am Watching Cloud Rice.  I am Pe’kiki’kune.  I am Winter Hawk.  I am Menominee and American.  I know who I am and I know there is more to become.  I don’t know what this Greenwood Academy is, but I have hopes that it might be the first step on my path. _ 


*Plot Hooks:*

The world could be rife with spirits that most people never notice.  They can be both threats and allies with potentially very unhuman motives.

Her grandfather has just passed away, shortly before her high school graduation.  Grandmother may have some secret stash of his lore that she was instructed to give Watching Cloud when he passed away.  This could unlock new powers, hint at new threats or immortal enemies, or present even greater mysteries.

Watching Cloud's father, a non-Indian, was responsible for pulling her mother away from the Menominee culture - considering it pagan and uncouth.  For this, Watching Cloud has resented him to no small degree, and this resentment grew the more she learned from her grandfather.  Should her father learn of her powers, he might lash out at her in fear or turn her over to _someone else_.

Native American lore is chock full of amazing stories of creatures, spirits, and the forces of the earth.  In a comic book world, it is easy to envision the literal truth behind these tales.  Plenty of source material to draw upon...history repeating itself in the modern age sort of deal.

A spirit, possibly ancestral, takes affront at Watching Cloud for her willingness to combine ancient teachings and modern trappings.  Might even be offended just because she is a girl or non-pure blooded Menominee.  Could present continual harassment or, if truly vengeful, support her enemies.


*Personality:*

Watching Cloud is in many ways a typical American teenager - she has a keen interest in boys, clothes, music, and gossip.  On the flip side, she is wise far beyond her years and it shows when she is among her peers.  She takes the responsibility of her powers very seriously and considers herself to now be something of a champion for her people and heritage.  


*Point Breakdown:*
Stats - 22
BAB/BDB - 12
Feats - 15
Skills - 6
Powers - 95

Total - 150


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 10, 2004)

Acid_crash: So far, your character looks fine to me.  I would like for you to put it in a format similar to the ones that Rybaer, Synchronicity and Drakknyte used. 

Mimic:  You can duplicate a person's clothes, but they cannot leave your person.  For example, if you duplicate someone wearing a jacket, you cannot take that jacket off.


----------



## Mimic (May 10, 2004)

CHAMELON
Concept/Archetype: Shapeshifter

Real Name: Johnathan Thomas
Gender: Male
Age: 18
Height: 6'4"
Weight: 195
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue
Ethnicity: Caucasian

*ABILITIES*
STR      14    +2
DEX      18    +4
CON      12    +1
INT      12    +1
WIS      16    +8
CHA      20    +15

*SAVES*
DMG      +1
FORT     +1
REF      +4
WILL     +8

*MOVEMENT*
INIT         +4
BASE SPD     30/60/120

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF      3
DEF           18
FLAT          13
MENTAL        21

BASE ATT      3
MELEE         +5
RANGED        +7
MENTAL        +6

*SKILLS*
Balance  [4]
Bluff  [19/4]
Climb  [2]
Concentration  [8]
Diplomacy  [22/7]
Disguise  [26/11]
Drive*  [6/2]
Escape Artist  [6/2]
Forgery  [1]
Gather Info  [16/1]
Hide  [4]
Innuendo*  [16/1]
Intimidate  [16/1]
Jump  [2]
Knowledge:  [1]
Listen  [9/1]
Medicine*  [9/1]
Move Silent  [5/1]
Science:  [1]
Search  [1]
Sense Motive  [10/2]
Spot  [10/2]
Survival  [9/1]
Swim  [2]
Taunt  [16/1]

*FEATS*
 Attractive ( +3 bluff/diplomacy)
 Connected (knows people who can help)
 Dodge (+1 def, or +2 def to one opponent)
 Endurance (+4 to endurance-related actions)
 Leadership (+1 to all rolls directing others)

*POWERS*
 Shapeshift [+10]
 Extra-movement
 Extra-shrinking
 Stunt - voice mimicry
 Mind Control [+10]
 Flaw-limited control - Emotion Control
 Super-Charisma [+10]
 Super-Wisdom [+5]

*WEAKNESS*

*COST*
abilities    [32]
base att     [9]
base def     [6]
skills       [11]
feats        [10]
powers       [82]
weakness     [0]
total        [150]
unspent      [0]

Johnathan Thomas was a beautiful baby, everyone said so, he never cried or fussed and  everyone told his parents that they were lucky to have such a good baby.

As he grew up he continued to draw everyone's attention. The other kids were drawn to him and wanted to be his friend. He was always invited to the other kid's parties and always had someone hanging around to play with.

As school started he found that if he concetrated he could manipulate the emotions of others, this made it easy to talk the other students into doing his homework as well as  talk his way out of tests and detentions. He could have easily been the alpha leader of the school but he liked being the power behind the throne, this continued on thoughout jr. high and high school, he pretty much could do what he wanted when he wanted too but he never abused the gifts that he had (for the most part.)

He realised that he was different from others and that if he wasn't carefull he might draw too much attention to himself. Something he really didn't want, if he could manipulate people this easily, who knows what else is out there.

Close to his 18th birthday something else happened that changed the way he would look at the world, he was hiking through the woods close to his home so he could go bird watching, a hobby he always enjoyed. As he stopped to watch a hawk fly over head, he marveled at the way they could fly and he wished that he could join them.

At that moment his flesh rippled, a hot flash surged through his body and the next thing he knew he was the hawk that he had been watching, he was stunned to say the least, yet he still spread his wings and soared in the air. It was exhilarating, it was breathtaking. After exhusting himself he flew back down the the ground and resumed his normal form. He went back to his home to further explore this new ability. He decided that he needed to help, he sat his parents down and showed them what he could do.

They took it a lot better then he thought they would, they did have their suspicions, so they weren't completely taken by surprise. They realised that some people would try and take advantage of him and had looked into colleges that could possibly help him learn about his abilities as well as give him the education that he needed. They had learned that Greenwood Academy might cater to people like their son, so they sent off a application that hinted at what their son could do.

They waited for a response.


----------



## Drakknyte32 (May 10, 2004)

Dark Nemesis what do you think of my character history? Do you think it's good or not? I'm considering dramatically changing it and rearranging several parts but I want to know if you like what I have now before I do that.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 10, 2004)

Drakknyte:  Your history seems fine to me, but if you are not completely happy with it, then change it.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 10, 2004)

Dark Nemeiss, 
Here are the stats for my character.  Please let me know what you think.
Nuke

*Jonn Birkey *  
_PL 10 _

*Age:* 24
*Gender:* male
*Height:* 6’
*Weight:* 215 lbs
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Blonde, short buzz or flat top 
*Skin:* Tanned

*Attributes: * [Cost 32 pts.] 
*STR:* 14 +2
*DEX:* 16 +3 
*CON:* 16 +3
*INT:* 14 +2 
*WIS:* 16 +3
*CHA:* 16 +3

*Defense:* 17 [10 + 3 Dex + 4 Purchased ] [cost 8 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +3 [+3 Dex]

*Attacks:*
*BAB:* +5 [cost 15 pts.] 
*Melee:* +7
*Ranged:* +8
*Speed:* 30’ [30 Base]

*Damage:* +5 [+3 Con +2 Feat]
*Fort:* +3 [+3 Con]
*Reflex:* +3 [+3 Dex]
*Will:* +4 [+2 Wis +2 Feat]

*Hero Points:* 5 

*Superpowers:*
*Element Control-Earth:* 10 Ranks, Included: Telekenisis-Earth, Extra: Elemental Shield, Shape Element, Flight, Stunt: Create Element, Destroy Element, Elemental Blast, Elementla Snare, Suffocate, Flaw: None [Cost 60 pts.]
*Protection:* 5 Ranks[Cost 10 pts.]

*FEATS:* Point Blank Shot, Ricochet Attack, Iron Will, Toughness [Cost 8 pts.]

*Skills:*  [Cost 17 pts.]
Acrobatics +7 [4 ranks]
Climb +4 [2 ranks]
Concentration +7 [4 ranks]
Drive +5 [2 ranks]
Jump +4 [2 ranks]
Knowledge Culture +4 [2 ranks]
Language +2 [Spanish, German]
Medicine +7 [4 ranks]
Move Silently +5 [2 ranks]
Repair +4 [2 ranks]
Science: Geology +4 [2 ranks]
Spot +5 [2 ranks]
Survival +7 [4 ranks]


*Final Cost:* 32 points (Abilities), 8 points (Defense), 15 points (Offense), 70 points (Powers), 8 points (Feats), 17 point (Skills) = 150 points


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2004)

*Proton  *  
(Marcus Stevens)
_PL 10 _

*Age:* 19
*Gender:* male
*Height:* 5’11”
*Weight:* 167 lbs
*Eyes:* Blue-Grey
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Tanned

*Attributes: * [Cost 32 pts.] 
*STR:* 20 +5
*DEX:* 20 +5 
*CON:* 16 +3
*INT:* 12 +1 
*WIS:* 14 +2 
*CHA:* 10 +0

*Defense:* 23 [10 + 5 Dex + 8 Purchased ] [cost 16 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +5 [+5 Dex]
*BAB:* +8 [cost 24 pts.] 
*Melee:* +13
*Ranged:* +13
*Speed:* 30’ [30 Base] / 40’ Flight

*Damage:* +9 [+3 Con + 6 Power]
*Fort:* +3 [+3 Con]
*Reflex:* +5 [+5 Dex]
*Will:* +2 [+2 Wis]

*Hero Points:* 5 

*Flaw: * Naive: -5 to Sense Motive (Marcus is a little to trusting of people)

*Attacks:*

*Superpowers:*
*Density Control:* 10 Ranks, Stunt: None, Flaw: No Immovability [Source: Mutation, Cost 40 pts.]
*Shrinking:* 10 Ranks, Extra:  Mighty Mite, Flaw: Linked to Density Control, Only in increase  [Source: Mutation, Cost 10 pts.]
*Energy Control (Magnetic):* 8 Ranks, Stunt: Energy Blast, Extra: Flight, Flaw: Full Power Only  [Source: Mutation, Cost 18 pts.]

*FEATS:* Dodge, Heroic Surge, Power Attack, Rapid Strike, See Invisible [Cost 10 pts.]

*Skills:*  [Cost 12 pts.]

Acrobatics +7 [2 ranks]
Computers +2 [1 rank]
Escape Artist +7 [2 rank]
Gather Information +1 [1 rank]
Hide +6 [1 rank]
Language +1 [1 rank]
Listen +3 [1 rank]
Open Lock +6 [1 rank]
Search +2 [1 rank]
Sense Motive  +1 [4 ranks - 5 Flaw]
Sleight of Hand +6 [1 rank]
Spot +6 [4 ranks]

*Final Cost:* 32 points (Abilities), 16 points (Defense), 24 points (Offense), 68 points (Powers), 10 points (Feats), 10 points (Skills) –10 (Flaws)= 150 points

*History (Origin):*  Like his father before him, Marcus had made his way through life with his muscles.  That was all that his parents were concerned about, at least as far as he knew.  His father had been a successful wrestler, but a freak accident had prevented him from going on to college with a wrestling scholarship.  They insisted that he do well in sports to get a good scholarship and go to college . . . and maybe the Olympics.  All other aspects of his life were downplayed.  At times, Marcus felt like a show dog more than a son.  

With perseverance, Marcus made his parents dream come true.  One full ride scholarship to State University, primarily due to winning State Championships in his weight class the last two years.  College Wrestling was much more time consuming and hectic, though.  His teammates made fun of him and he was the butt of many a practical joke.  The topper was a hazing incident which required that Marcus sneak into a nuclear power plant and steal something as proof.

Marcus didn’t think this would be too difficult as his father worked at the plant.  Marcus stole his father’s badge and entered the plant on the designated night.  He entered without a problem and looked around for something that was unique to the plant.  Just when he entered an odd looking room to swipe a lab coat hanging there, the alarms went off and everything went nuts.  

Before he knew it, his father was with him saying he had to get out of there.  The door sealed and even with both their strength, it wouldn’t budge.  Weird glowing light permeated the room and Marcus felt funny.  He looked to his father and saw the skin melting away from his face and arms. Horrified Marcus slammed the door with renewed strength removing the door from its hinges.  Marcus fled the plant, the lab coat still in hand – he didn’t even realize that he was a quarter of his original height.  When he was somewhat safe the shock slowly wore off and Marcus realized his predicament – experimenting he discovered his density, shrinking and strength.   

Later that night, at home, Marcus and his mother got word that there was an accident and his father was killed at the plant.  The same accident that had given him his wondrous powers had cost his father’s life.  There wasn’t even a body for the funeral.  The wrestling team passed on the proof considering what happened to his father – after all of that they didn’t even want the lab coat.  Marcus kept the coat as a reminder of that day . . . and what price he had to pay for the powers he received.

He spent some of that time trying to redeem himself, using his powers to help others anonymously.  He had thought of a code name if he even wanted to go public with them . . . Proton.  He was considering whether to do that or not when he received the letter.  Obviously, someone had already found out about him.

*Personality:*  Marcus is a horribly shy freshmen in the local college.  Only his superior strength and Dexterity (he is a workout freak) have kept him from hiding in corners.  When interacting with women, he blushes furiously, and sometimes for no apparent reason – simply nervousness.  His shyness isn’t helped by the fact that he is the subject of numerous practical jokes and pranks (as he easily goes along with whatever people tell him).  When trying to decide who are leaders and who are followers, Marcus is definitely a follower.

*Appearance:* Muscular, yet not overtly so, Marcus walks with a confidence in his body.  The development of his powers (in secret), has only enhanced his confident.  He dresses well for a nineteen year old, wearing Abercrombie or Eddie Bauer as the mood suits him.


----------



## Mimic (May 10, 2004)

Nuke, how do you get 11 rank power when your a 10 pl character?


----------



## Nuke261 (May 10, 2004)

Mimic said:
			
		

> Nuke, how do you get 11 rank power when your a 10 pl character?



Uhhhmmmmm...Because I'm an idiot?

Thanks Mimic!  Don't know how I managed to do that!!

Nuke


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2004)

I was just reading over some of the character concepts...which are all pretty cool, by the way.

A minor rules question pertaining to one of Proton's powers came to mind.  His Energy Control: Magnetic power has the extra: Flight and the flaw: Full Power Only.  Does that mean he can only fly at full speed, or does the flaw only apply to the core power?  With the maneuverability rules in place, that could be a rather dicey proposition in a lot of settings.

Just curious.


----------



## Rybaer (May 10, 2004)

In thinking upon my character's backstory, I realized that it was lacking in juicy hooks for building conflict.  Taking a page out of the Feng Shui RPG rules, where players are required to provide melodramatic plot hooks for their character as part of its creation, I've done the same.  It's tacked on to the end of my background section.  They're just suggestions for sparking ideas.

Hmmm...I like it so much that I might require the players of my game to come up with some for their characters...


----------



## Mimic (May 10, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Uhhhmmmmm...Because I'm an idiot?
> 
> Thanks Mimic!  Don't know how I managed to do that!!
> 
> Nuke




Oh ok, I thought that there was a rule that I had missed or something.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 10, 2004)

I'll post a complete update tomorrow.


----------



## Keia (May 10, 2004)

Rybaer said:
			
		

> I was just reading over some of the character concepts...which are all pretty cool, by the way.
> 
> A minor rules question pertaining to one of Proton's powers came to mind.  His Energy Control: Magnetic power has the extra: Flight and the flaw: Full Power Only.  Does that mean he can only fly at full speed, or does the flaw only apply to the core power?  With the maneuverability rules in place, that could be a rather dicey proposition in a lot of settings.
> 
> Just curious.




That's a tough one to interpret.  Frankly, I was looking at the Telekinesis power and the energy blast as being full power only.  He isn't really comfortable at moving things magnetically, or using that force to blast with.  The Flight I could do with full power but it would be difficult to adjudicate.

I may just drop the whole thing and go with Flight linked to Density control with a couple of manueverability extra's tossed on.

Keia


----------



## Calinon (May 10, 2004)

A little late seeing this, but I'd like to submit a character. Hopefully, I'll have one completed sometime this afternoon or evening 

Woops, gonna take a bit longer than that, but I do have a nice solid character idea that shouldn't step on anyone elses toes.  Should actually be ready tomorrow night, complete with a good background.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 11, 2004)

Looking forward to reading it, Calinon!

Just a note to everyone, I am going to stop accepting characters on Thursday.  I should have the final decision regarding who is playing before the weekend.


----------



## Keia (May 11, 2004)

Added history and origin to character.  Left lots of plot hooks 

Keia


----------



## Calinon (May 11, 2004)

*BLACK STAR*
Cosmic Power

Name: Mai Hoshiko
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Height: 5'2"
Weight: 98 pounds
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Occupation: Student

*ABILITIES*
STR 11 0
DEX 18 +4
CON 12 +1
INT 14 +2
WIS 12 +1
CHA 12 +1

*SAVES*
DMG +3/+6
FORT +3
REF +6
WILL +3

*MOVEMENT*
INIT +4
SPEED 30/60/120
FLIGHT 35/70/17920

*COMBAT*
BASE DEF 4
DEF 19
FLAT 14
MENTAL 15

BASE ATT 3
MELEE +3
RANGED +7
MENTAL +4

*SKILLS*
Acrobatics* [10/6]
Balance [10/6]
Bluff [1]
Climb
Concentration [1]
Craft [2]
Diplomacy [3/2]
Disguise [1]
Escape Artist [4]
Forgery [2]
Gather Info [1]
Hide [5/1]
Intimidate [1]
Jump [2/2]
Knowledge: [2]
Listen [1]
Medicine* [5/4]
Move Silent [5/1]
Perform [1]
Science (untrained) [2]
Search [5/3]
Sense Motive [3/2]
Spot [3/2]
Survival [1]
Swim
Taunt [1]

*FEATS*
_The first seven immunities come from my powers_
Immunity (Super) (suffocation, pressure, heat, cold)
Immunity (Super) (electricity, radiation, starvation)
Immunity (Super) (critical hits) Linked to force field only
Identity Change (Super) (can switch to hero form)
Darkvision (Super) (can see in total darkness)
Evasion (use ref save instead of dmg save)
Dodge (+1 def, or +2 def to one opponent)
Instant Stand (standing up is a free action)
Greater Fortitude (+2 fort save)
Iron Will (+2 will saves)
Lightning Reflexes (+2 ref saves)
Toughness (+2 to damage saves)

*POWERS*
_Power is based off of Cosmic Power, with the excluded flaw taken _
_or things that didn't fit the concept._
Black Star Magic [+7]
.base: energy blasts (stun) [+7]
..stunt: dazzle [+7]
...extra: dazzle burst [+7]
..stunt: snare [+7]
.base: force field [+7]
.base: flight [+7]
..stunt: super flight [+7]
..stunt: space flight [+7]
..extra: maneuverability (3) [+7]
.base: immunities [+7]
.flaw: transmute not available
.flaw: cosmic sense not available
.stunt: energy field [+7]
.stunt: healing [+7]

*WEAKNESS*
None

*COST*
abilities [19]
base att [9]
base def [8]
skills [13]
feats [19]
powers [82]
weakness [0]
total [150]
unspent [0]

*History
Mai Hoshiko is a young woman heralding from Japan. Her family lived in one of the many fishing villages along the coast, where her father worked as a fisherman and her mother as a seamstress in a local factory. Hoshiko is their only child, born during a clear night under a star filled sky while the family vacationed.

Despite her humble beginnings, Hoshiko showed great promise, both as an athelete, where she excelled as a gymnast in her teen years, and later as a student, where she wants to continue on to practice medicine. Her skill in both have earned her many scholarships and grants to continue her education, most of that being had in the big city, away from her family. But while this sounds normal enough, her life took a drastic change when she was young.

While attending a hot spring on vacation, Hoshiko wandered off alone, finding a secluded spring to bathe in. It was here that an old woman found her, and told her of a legend of old, of a girl who received great magical powers from the cosmos. The girl had borne witness to the black star, a thing of cosmic beauty that only a rare few could witness. Looking up at the night sky, the woman asked if Hoshiko could see it, and looking up and following the woman’s gaze, she found a star, pitch black against the dark purple-black sky. The entire pool became hazed in shadow, the sky seemed to vanish until all she could see was that star. And when the darkness lifted, she was again alone.

Her powers manifested themselves soon after.

She found her physical abilities raised to a new level. Her body seemed changed; faster, stronger, more healthy. Even her mind became stronger. She could see in perfect darkness, did not seem to need to breath or eat, and seldom felt any pressure changes where her ears would normally pop under water or climbing a mountain during vacation. And then things started to get weird.

Sometimes, her body completely changed, taking on an obsidian hue filled with tiny motes of light, like winking stars. In this form, she could perform amazing feats! She could fly like a bird, use dark energies to protect herself in a swirling sphere that protected and could harm, and even project beams of darkness from her eyes to harm, entrap, or blind other creatures. And most joyous to her, her very touch could heal. But how to conceal the strange power and the strange look she undertook upon it manifesting.

Just thinking those thoughts cause the powers to recede, still at her beck and call, but hidden away. She began to experiment with her powers, and fueled by comics and television heroes she began a dual life; one as a gymnast and student, and another as a night-time vigilante, hidden behind her other persona. Now, just turned 18, she has received an invitation to a private school, one that promises to greatly advance her education in many ways, including her secret powers as a metahuman, something she thought very few new about. This is an exciting thought for her, since she knows virtually nothing of the power that inhabits her.

Appearance and Personality
Hoshiko is a very thin japanese girl with straight, waist-length, black hair and rich brown eyes. She has a very athletic build and tends to dress in conservative fashion. She has a very positive outlook on life, enjoys helping others and wants very badly to become a doctor.

In the form of Black Star, Hoshiko’s skin and clothes meld to her, and she takes on the form of a taller, more statuesque woman composed of darkness and starlight. Her clothing melds to her and she appears jet black with motes of light winking on and off within her. Her lips are purple, as hare her eyes, with black stars for pupils. Her hair takes on the same appearance as her body, black with winking starlight within.

All of her powers manifest themselves with similar affects. Her energy blasts and dazzle effects come from her eyes, black jets of power laced with white sparkles. Her snare power emits from her hands, liquidic jets of blackness that bind opponents. Her area affect dazzle is a summoned, crackling ball of energy that she hurls at opponents. Her force field is a clear field of stars that surrounds her in a globe, very obvious, though she can allow objects to pass throug it at will so that it does not hamper her at all. She can bring an energy field up around her body which crackles lick black electricity. When she heals, her power mainfests in a black glow around the subject. Her flight powers leave a trail of darkness behind her for five seconds.

Family and Friends
Mai Hani – Her mother, who is supportive of her daughters scholastic achievments, but very much not supportive of her extra-curricular, meta-human activities.

Mai Tanaka – Her father, who wishes Hoshiko was a boy. He dotes instead on her younger brother, also named Tanaka.

Mai Tanaka Jr. – Her younger brother and brat who loves tormenting Hoshiko. Despite this, he is the only member of her family to revel in her secret super-powers, and encourages her to use them.

Hoshimora Kenji – Her best friend in Japan. She is a brilliant student, studying medicine as well, but at a much higher level than Hoshiko. She’s two years older, and the two became fast friends when Hoshiko rescued her from an assault in Tokyo and discovered Hoshiko’s secret identity.*


----------



## Radiant (May 11, 2004)

sorry to say it but I won't submit a character. I know I will regret it in the end but I stretched myself too far at the moment and can't handle another character.


----------



## Acid_crash (May 12, 2004)

Stats for character:

Character Name: Jason Franks
Code Name: 
Power Level: 10
Sex: Male
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 190 lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue-green
Occupation: wannabe college student, current employee for local Circle K (work nights).

_Abilities_ [pp: 14] 
Strength: 14 +2
Dexterity: 14 +2/+10 (normal/alternate form - does not modify ranged attacks)
Constitution: 14 +2
Intelligence: 10  +0
Wisdom:  14  +2
Charisma: 8  -1

_Saves_ 
Fortitude: +2
Damage: +2
Reflex: +2
Will:  +2
In Alternate Form, he also has Protection 8.

_Weaknesses_ [+20 pp]
Transformation - whenever Jason suffers extreme mental stress he can undergo an uncontrollable transformation into his Alternate Form by failing a Will save vs. DC 15.
Disturbing - whenever Jason's body undergoes it's change into it's spider form he is disturbing to look at, causing a -5 penalty to Bluff and Diplomacy checks, can't pass in normal society, and may also cause fear in those who wouldn't understand who he is.

_Movement_ 
Base Foot Speed: 30 ft/60 ft/120 ft
Clinging: 30 ft
Leaping: 40 ft standing jump/??? ft running jump
Swinging: 40 ft/80 ft/160 ft (sacrifice Dex bonus if going full distance)

_Combat_ [pp: 22]
Initiative: +2/+14 (normal/alternate form)
Base Attack: +6
--melee: +8
--ranged: +8
--mental: +8
Base Defense: +2
--Defense: 14/23/24 (14 is not in Alternate Form, 23 is in Alternate Form, 24 if using full dodge vs. one opponent)
--Flat-footed: 12
--Mental: 14

_Attacks_ 
Claw/Fang: +8 to hit, 10L.
--Drain Strength: rank 8 Strength Drain linked with claw/fang (used by choice)
Punch: +8 to hit, 2S (normal form)

_Feats_ [pp: 32]
Either form -
Immunity Disease, Poison, Critical Hits [6 pp]

Alternate form -
Dodge, Evasion, All-Around Sight, Darkvision, Blindsight, Surprise Strike, Rapid Strike, Power Attack, Takedown Attack, Penetrating Attack x2 (claw/fang), Improved Initiative, All-out Attack. [26 pp]

_Powers_ [pp: 96]
Base Power - Alternate Form: Swarm of Spiders rank 8 [40pp]
--Protection (8)
--Elasticity (8)
--Natural Weapons (Claws/Fangs) (8)
extras:
--Leaping (8) [8pp]
--Swinging (8) [8pp]
--Super-Senses (8) [8pp]
--Super-Dexterity (8) [24pp]
power stunts:
--Drain - Strength (linked to claws/fangs) (8) [2pp]
--Clinging (8) [2pp]
--Microscopic Vision (8) [2pp]
--Combat Sense (8) [2pp]

_Skills_ [6pp] (normal/alternate form)
Move Silently: 2 + 2/10 = +4/+12 
Spot: 2 + 2/+10 = +4/+12
Listen: 2 + 2/+10 = +4/+12
Acrobatics: 2 +2/+10 = +4/+12
Climb: 2 + 2/+10 = +4/+12
Knowledge-chess: 2 + 0 = +2

*Total Costs* 
Abilities: 14
Base Attack: 18
Base Defense: 4
Skills: 6
Powers: 96
Feats: 32
Weaknesses: -20
unspent: 0
Total spent: 150

Note: For the Alternate Form, the spiders look like a cross between a black widow and a tarantula.

Background:
Jason Franks has always been a troubled person.  From as early as he can remember he has had horrible nightmares, and they were always spider related.  Nothing his mother did, or the institutions she took him to, helped him with them.  

He was raised as a single kid by a single mother.  She never told him about his father, or who he was, except that he died in a car crash shortly after she got pregnant.  (Real fact: his mother was raped by a man and she didn't want to tell anybody about that, and she never knew that the man who raped her was a werespider).  She never got pregnant again, and she did her best to love him and raise him.

He was homeschooled most of his life, never fitting into the public school system.  He tried a few times, but he was either picked on by bullies, fell asleep in class and had nightmares at school, or lashed out against the teachers when they tried punishing him.  This behavior continued until he turned 18.

At 18, a special mental institution had created a secret testing drug that was supposed to get rid of nightmares, and desperate for her son, Jason's mother put Jason in the program.  Amazingly enough, it seemed to have worked, and Jason had a real full night's sleep.  Unfortunately, it had unpreditable side-effects.  

Jason, nor his mom, nor anybody else at the institution, knew that Jason had variant genetics in his body.  So far, the only thing he had experienced was nightmares, but this drug intensified his genetics.  The nightmares did go away, but his body started to change.  He didn't become aware of the changes until one fateful day he got news by his doctors that his mother had been in an accident and was in the hospital.  Enraged and stressed, Jason lost control of his body.  He fully changed into a hoarde of spiders, lashed out at his doctors and killed them.  It wasn't until after he broke out of the institution and waking up from falling unconsciout because of the change that he realized what he had done.  

He went to go visit his mother, who was alive long enough for her to say the words, "I love you Jason, you are a special boy with a special gift.  Do me proud."  Then she died.  Jason cried.  The police still don't know who exactly committed the murders, but on file they have what looks like a massive swarm of spiders swarming over everything.

Six months later, Jason was working the first job of his life at the local Circle K, when a stranger walked in and handed him an envelope.  Inside was a letter, asking him to attend a special school.  With nothing else pressing, and the chance to maybe meet a girl someday at a school, Jason will at least go check out what this school is all about.


----------



## dmcfee (May 13, 2004)

Destroyah G-1 (Maxwell Helmdig)

PL 10

Age: 
Gender: Male
Height: 6’
Weight: 220 lbs.
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: White

Attributes: [Cost 28 pts.]
STR: 14+2
DEX: 18+4 
CON: 18 +4
INT: 14+2
WIS: 12+1
CHA: 12+1

Defense: 18 [10+4 Base,+4 Dex]; flatfooted 14 [4 Base]; mental 15 [4 Base, 1 Wis]
Initiative: +8 [+4 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative]
BAB: +7 [Cost 21 pts.]
BDB: +4 [Cost 8 pts.]
Melee: +9 [+7 BAB,+2Str}
Ranged: +11 [+7 BAB, +4 Dex]
Speed: 30' [30 Base]

Damage: +4 [+4 Con]
Fort: +4 [+4 Con]
Reflex: +6 [+4 Dex, +2 Lightning Relexes]
Will: +1 [+1 Wis]

Hero Points: 5

Superpowers: [Cost 80 pts.]
Disintegration +10 (Power Stunts: None; Flaws: None; Source; Mutation; Cost: 3 pp/rank) 30 pp.

Force Field +10 (Power Stunts: None; Extras: Affect Others, Deflection, Immunity [Critical Hits, Electricity, Fire, Ice, Kinetic, Light, Magnetic, Radiation, Sonic, Pressure; Flaws: None; Source: Mutation; Cost: 4 pp/rank) 40 pp.

Amazing Save (Damage) +10 (Power Stunts: None; Extras: None; Flaws: None; Source: Mutation; Cost: 1 pp/rank) 10 pp.

Feats: [Cost 8 pts.]
Lightning Reflexes
Rapid Healing
Improved Initiative
Surprise Strike

Skills: [Cost 5 pts.]
Knowledge (Engineering) +10

Abilities [28]
BAB [21]
BDB [8]
Skills [5]
Feats [8]
Powers [80]
Total [150]


Background:

Currently under review by Dark Nemesis.  I will post a detailed background once I hear back.  The short version is that Max thinks there is no greater task than saving and protecting lives.  While he wouldn't say it is his "Calling" he would always choose the option that is the safest for innocent bystandards.  He is willing to take great personal risk for himself if it could in any way result in increased lives saved or greater safety for society as a whole.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 15, 2004)

All right everyone, here are the newest students of the Greenwood Academy!

*Winter Hawk* (Watching Cloud Rice): Rybaer
*Rumble* (Jonn Birkey): Nuke261
*Proton* (Marcus Stevens): Keia
*Black Star* (Mai Hoshiko): Calinon
*Destroyah G-1* (Maxwell Helmdig): Dmcfee
*Nighthaunt* (James Dunbar): Synchronicity

Please go ahead and post your characters here, in the Rogue's Gallery.

The in character thread can be located here.

I am going to start bringing people into the game as early as tomorrow.  I hope everybody enjoys themselves!    However, before I do, I would like to know where specifically each character is in the world.  Just so I get the details right.

And finally, thanks to everyone who took the time to create a character for my game.  It does me good to see such interest in a Mutants and Masterminds game!


----------



## Acid_crash (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the opportunity my butt.  You should have at least given more of a background for your game and the types of characters you were looking for, which you didn't really do, and frankly I think that was wrong of you.  

To the players, I hope you do have a fun game, and I mean you six no insult or anything bad.  To the GM, well....due to the language barrier of this board I won't speak what I really want to say, but I'm sure the message is clear.  

I don't write this to sound like a poor loser or anything, but I do think there was not enough information by the GM when he asked for characters are a particular feel for the game.  Obviously, my character wasn't good enough, and that's okay cuz you guys did help me figure out the rules and I did learn something from this.  To all of you that helped, I thank you.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for letting me into the game.
I am looking forward to it and have appreciated the mystery involved.  It has built anticipation for me in the entire process.  

As far as Jonn's location I was never entirely sure.  I originally thought Chicago area but now I am leaning towards Pittsburgh.  Your call I guess.  Whatever fits your mood.

Thanks again!
Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (May 15, 2004)

Cool! The messed up super-soldier wannabe is in! 

As for where James is at the moment...well, I was thinking of that old standby, New York. To be honest, I don't really mind where he is, and he doesn't either; His criteria were basically a) a large city with b) at least one top-notch hospital in it. If you've no preference, I guess I'll go with New York; if it's easier for the plot, anywhere that fits those criteria is fine. Since I'm from England, I've no real idea if any American cities are known for their hospitals, so I'm kind of picking randomly here.


----------



## Rybaer (May 15, 2004)

Cool beans.  I'm looking forward to getting a feel for Watching Cloud Rice.  Should be a fun character.

As for where she will be starting...  I'm kinda thinking that she may have decided to not go straight to college after high school.  Going the "take a year off and figure out what I really want to do" route.  When she gets the letter, she'd probably be either at her parent's house in Madison, Wisconsin, or perhaps backpacking with a friend in Europe.  Feel free to go with whichever suits you and I'll pick it up from there.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 15, 2004)

Yipes! Now that I really read Throwing Mastery, you _don't_ want to let James near a pot of pens! He'll kill you all!   I mean, a +13L ranged attack (with a pen) is nothing to be sneezed at, is it? Guess he'd better start carrying a lot of loose change (for when he wants to stun people) and a ton of toothpicks. (for when he gets *really serious*. Dun-dun-dun!)   

"No, I don't need a gun. This collection of pennies should be sufficient. Oh, and memo to self; never play darts again. I can't get banned from any more pubs for demolishing walls."


----------



## Calinon (May 15, 2004)

Hoshiko can be wherever you would like her to start.  Japan or at the school or travelling in between, it's all the same to me


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 15, 2004)

All right, this is what I've got so far for character locations...

Hoshiko in Japan
Cloud in Madison, Wisconsin
James Dunbar in New York (I hear they've got a pretty good hospital up there...)
Jonn Birkey in Pittsburgh.

Excellent!  ::Rubs hands together::  And now, off to the IC thread!


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2004)

Dn,

Thanks for the opportunity.  As for Marcus's location, anywhere there'd be a nuclear plant of some other kind of plant would be fiine with me (midwest - say Pennsylvania or Illinois).  I suppose even Chicago and the particle accelerator would work as well.

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 15, 2004)

Keia:

How does Pittsburg sound, then?


----------



## Keia (May 15, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Keia:
> 
> How does Pittsburg sound, then?




Works for me . . . but I can't be a Steeler fan - just can't do it.  

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 15, 2004)

That is fine.  I live in Ohio, and yet I cannot bring myself to be a Browns fan.        But anyway....


----------



## dmcfee (May 17, 2004)

Max is currently in South Carolina.


----------



## Synchronicity (May 18, 2004)

By the way, in case it ever becomes important, Amelia's in the hospital under a false name: Angela Lowell. James vists her as James Lowell. And James' mobile number is the one they have as the contact number in case of something big happening.

Cheers,
Synch.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 18, 2004)

Got it!  Thanks!


----------



## Nuke261 (May 19, 2004)

Dark Nemesis,
Wanted to check with you about my introductory post.  Rooms 301-305 are listed on the directory but, my invite says room 325.  I assumed it was supossed to be 305.  

If I interpreted this wrong, please let me know and I will edit my post.

Nuke


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 19, 2004)

Nuke261:

I have discovered a reason why I should not post after midnight.  I make the silliest mistakes.  

I meant that the meeting is supposed to take place in office 425.  The only thing I saw about your post was that there is no elevator, only stairs.

Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## Nuke261 (May 20, 2004)

Ooops!

I edited my first post a bit and corrected the error in my new post.

Thanks,
Nuke


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 20, 2004)

Rybaer:  Its possible that the girl is a spirit, but right now she just looks like a little girl.


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

DN,

Did Marcus pass Jonn or is he approaching him.  I was going to make a comment to him but wanted to be certain first.

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 21, 2004)

Yep, Marcus passed Jonn on the stairs.


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Calinon (May 22, 2004)

I'm having extreme ISP issues, so posts might be slow time to time from me.  But I should be able to access a computer every few days if my ISP dodges out again and again.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 24, 2004)

All right, Calinon.  Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 29, 2004)

Hey everyone,
   Sorry about the delay!  Two twelve hour shifts in two days really kicked my butt.  I'll update tonight, I promise!  But for now, I am going back to bed....


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 4, 2004)

Another little piece of random, probably-not-relevant information about James! I figure he lives in a cheap, flea-pit sort of place, since he wants to make the money for taking care of Amelia last as long as possible. For the same reason, his possessions are almost non-existent: a number of sets of clothes, some miscellaneous toiletries, a first aid kit for when his regeneration could use a little hand; just the essential stuff. He basically lives out of a single large duffle bag; James never knows when he might have to take off in a hurry, after all. The only vaguely non-vital items he owns are a mobile phone and an alarm clock, and even they have their uses. No books, no posters, no computer, etcetera. He works afternoons at a variety of unimportant odd jobs, goes out and beats up on criminals at night, and sleeps in the morning. Very Spartan.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 6, 2004)

I wanted to let you all know ahead of time that I will be out of town at the end of the week.  I am going to the Hero Comic Con and will be gone Thurs thru Sunday (10-13).  Dark Nemesis, you can npc Mr. Birkey during that time if you need.  Thanks!

Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh good. We're not even at the school yet, and James is seeing things...way to make him totally freak out, DN! Looks like this is going to be a _fun_ day for Mr Dunbar!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 14, 2004)

*bows*  What am I here for, if not to freak out the PCs?  Hope everyone is having fun with it, though!


----------



## Calinon (Jun 15, 2004)

We are indeed


----------



## Rybaer (Jun 15, 2004)

So far, so good.      I'm trying not to get overly paranoid with each NPC introduction...


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 15, 2004)

I know I'm having an absolute blast!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 16, 2004)

Synchronicity:  Yes, it will hopefully be a fun day for Mr. Dunbar.  

Rybaer:  Oh, don't be paranoid with /each/ NPC.  I like using NPCs, so you might end up getting very paranoid.    

I am glad most every one is enjoying themselves.  It does me good to know that.  I'll be posting for everybody tomorrow!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 25, 2004)

No-one's going to believe me if I say James is a very law-abiding person normally, are they? But damn, DN, you know how to push his buttons..the ones that make him do really _stupid_ things!   To the hospital! Hi-ho, (stolen) Silver (camero?) away!  

EDIT: I hadn't considered James' normal mode of transportation at all, actually. An oversight on my part. DN, would it be OK if James had a (somewhat beat up, second-hand) motorbike back at his place? If not, that's cool too - guess I'll be taking the bus..


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 25, 2004)

Ok, guys; I'm going through the laborious process of moving house from tomorrow to around Thursday-Friday, if all goes as planned. This means, for various reasons, I will have variable internet access from the 27th to approximately the 1st. Note that there's a fair chance I'll have some access; I'm just posting in case of the worse-case scenario. Feel free to NPC James if problems do arise.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 13, 2004)

DM, question for you.
In the latest post two, glowing-green gauntlets have punched through the door and are hovering in the air.  Are they attached to anything or on their own?
Wanted to clarify before posting.

Thanks,
Nuke


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 13, 2004)

As far as you can tell, they're not attached to anything, just floating there in mid air.


----------



## Calinon (Jul 13, 2004)

When the disembodied green hands pull a floating green greatsword out, it'll be time to get really scared


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 13, 2004)

Floating green greatsword?  *pulls out a notebook and begins taking notes*  That wasn't what I was originally planning, but I like it a lot!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 13, 2004)

Calinon, you mad fool! You've broken Rule 0! (Or is it Rule 1? I can never remember..) Your actions have doomed us all!


----------



## Calinon (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't think the floating green parts are in Japan... so I'm safe!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 13, 2004)

For now! But wait until a player gives DN the idea of _teleporting_ disembodied green hands! No-one will be safe!

...Oh darn.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 13, 2004)

_Teleporting_ floating gauntlets with greatswords?  You are a genius!  Don't worry, I'll give credit where credit is due... your character will be the last one they go after.   


Post will be coming shortly!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 12, 2004)

Unfortunately, I just received word that dmcfee will be unable to play in the game any longer.  No more Destroyah G-1.  

I think, for the moment, I will hold off on looking for a replacement player, at least until everyone else gets to the school.  Any objections?


----------



## Synchronicity (Aug 12, 2004)

No objections, though you're assuming that James is going to make it to the school! At the moment, it looks more like he's going to be arrested for behaving like an idiot..


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 12, 2004)

With "Mr. Red-armored-suit-of-death" showing up at the college, I am not sure any of us are going to make it!

Maybe you should just wait to bring in a new player until we are all dead and you need a new class?

Nuke


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 13, 2004)

Bah!  I'm not going to kill all of you!  Some of you will be hauled in to be experimented on!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Aug 18, 2004)

Well everybody, I'm off to GenCon!  I'll be away at least until Monday.  Hope to see a lot of you there!

-DN


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 6, 2004)

So, All-Out Attack. It lets you subtract a number from your Defense, and add it to your attack, but this number;
1) May not exceed your Dodge bonus to Defense and
2) May not exceed 5.

So people who are really good at dodging attacks can only render themselves a set amount more open to attack? 

I mean, you have 'I Have Dex 20 Man', with All-Out Attack. He goes nuts, punches people, gets stabbed. "Ow!My..disregard...for...the..safety...of...my..kidneys..in...the..pursuit...of...justice...has..urk!"

Then you have 'Blindingly Fast Boy' with Super-Speed +12, with same feat. He goes nuts, punches people, they miss him a lot. Huh? "Even when I'm utterly ignoring my own safety and throwing myself at your knives, I'm still too fast for you puny mortals!" Oh well...just mentioning it.


----------



## Calinon (Sep 6, 2004)

Generally speaking, I think the limits are there to prevent the feats from becoming unbalancing, whether it be for all out attack or power attack or whatever.


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, I know. Foolish game balance, inhibiting realism in a world where people fly and shoot lasers from their eyes!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 10, 2004)

Keia and nuke261:
   To make things a litle simpler, I've construted a crude map to indicae where everyone is in the hall.  Feel free to laugh at my map, but I never claimed to be an artist.  It is color coded, though!    


Brown squares: Doors
Red square: Red Hawk
Blue square: Proton
Brownish-grey square: Tank
Orangish square: Rumble
Green square: Shannon

The dark green square is the green haired kid, who appears to be down for the count for the time being.  Let me know if I misinterpreted where either of you two are!


----------



## Synchronicity (Sep 30, 2004)

Hmm. I'm really having difficulty coming up with viable plans to fight super-marksman dude. I assume he's got an ungodly defense much like myself, and a crazy BAB with all the gun-oriented feats in the world. Since I can't EE for things like Paralysis or Slow with my powers, really my only options are to keep swinging and hope I connect well before he turns me into swiss cheese; though that plan's shown some distinct flaws in the testing period.   Having said that, what are the rules on attacking weapons? For instance, Mr. Deadshot's prized pair of pistols over there? I can't find the rules in my book right now..

Thanks! 
Synch.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Sep 30, 2004)

As far as I can tell, attacking a weapon would be the same as striking a held object.  Rules for that are on page 138; it's basically just an attack vs an object's modified Defense.

Good luck!


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 3, 2004)

nuke261:  I would like to point out that the goth kid was headed toward Rumble and Shannon, not Proton.  With that said, do you want to change your actions, or keep them as they were?


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 4, 2004)

I really screwed that up!

Sorry about that.  I have edited the post.  And I feel really dumb about it.  

Thanks for saying something so I could fix it!!

Nuke


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 5, 2004)

Rybaer:  Which building is Cloud looking into?


----------



## Rybaer (Oct 5, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Rybaer:  Which building is Cloud looking into?




She'll start with the keep, then move to the newer brick buildings if there isn't much to be seen.


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry I have not been posting lately!

Work is getting the better of me.  Saturday ends my 7 day week (with 2 doubles) so I should be semi-sane again after that!

Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey, DN, how far away from Deadshot is James after his movement? Next to him, or at least another move action away from hand-to-hand range?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 14, 2004)

He's close enough to attempt hand to hand combat.  Have fun!


----------



## Amulet (Oct 22, 2004)

*Rinea*

Dark Nemeiss, 
Here are the stats for Rinea. 
Amulet

*Rinea Silverstar* 
PL 10 

Apparent Age: 18
Gender: female
Height: 5’5”
Weight: 120 lbs
Eyes: Grey with flakes of silver
Hair: Shoulder length red, with blonde streaks 
Skin: Pale white

*Attributes:* [Cost 24 pts.] 
STR: 10 +0
DEX: 16 +3 
CON: 16 +3
INT: 12 +1 
WIS: 14 +2
CHA: 16 +3

*Defense:* 23 [10 + 3 Dex + 10 Purchased ] [cost 20 pts.] 
*Initiative:* +3 [+3 Dex]

*Attacks:*
BAB: +5 [cost 15 pts.] 
Melee: +5
Ranged: +8
Speed: 30’ [30 Base]

Damage: +3 [+3 Con]
Fort: +3 [+3 Con]
Reflex: +3 [+3 Dex]
Will: +4 [+3 Wis]

Hero Points: 5 

*Superpowers:*
Cosmic Power: 10 Ranks, Flaw: Uncontrolled [Cost 70 pts.]
Comprehend: 1 Rank [Cost 2 pts.]
Precognition: 1 Rank [Cost 3 pts.]
Postcognition: 1 Rank [Cost 3 pts.]

*Feats:* Durability, Attractive, Radio Hearing, Ultrahearing [Cost 8 pts.]

*Weaknesses:* Naive [Cost -10 pts.]

*Skills:* [Cost 15 pts.]
Concentration +6 [2 ranks]
Knowledge Alien Culture +6 [5 ranks]
Listen +15 [13 ranks]
Spot +12 [10 ranks]


*Final Cost:* 24 points (Abilities), 20 points (Defense), 15 points (Offense), 78 points (Powers), 8 points (Feats), -10 points (Weaknesses), 15 point (Skills) = 150 points


----------



## Calinon (Oct 22, 2004)

Two characters with cosmic power?  Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks that way, Calinon.  No worries, it looks like there are a number of differences between the characters.  I do not think there will be a problem with anyone stepping on anyone else's toes.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 23, 2004)

You may be right, but we'll see.  I'm just a bit concerned that powerwise, should that uncontrolled flaw ever get removed, Hoshiko will become pretty much obsolete in the powers scheme of things, especially with the unavailable parts of cosmic powers for her.

The rest of the character builds are different, and undoubtedly the personalities will be.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Oct 28, 2004)

Removing the uncontrolled flaw?  Now what sort of sadistic, wicked, mean, cruel, rotten and just generally not-nice DM would I be if I allowed the uncontrolled flaw to be removed?    

Again, I don't think you have anything to worry about, Calinon.  Black Star is too loveable to become obsolete.


----------



## Calinon (Oct 30, 2004)

My thread list wasn't updating, so I just was paging through my stuff tonigh.  Sorry for the slowness of my response.


----------



## Synchronicity (Nov 14, 2004)

Sorry I haven't been posting, some essay-doom came up. DN, a quick question I need answered; are the cops, etc. looking in the direction of James, so that he'd be noticed if he tried to get to the phone? Or are they facing away from him, allowing him to reach the phonebox unhindered?

Thanks!
Synch.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Nov 16, 2004)

It does not look like any of the cops have noticed James just yet.  However, in order to get to the phone, he would have to cross an empty street right in front of them.  

And now, I will subject you to another of my horrible maps, for your viewing pleasure.  Enjoy!


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 24, 2004)

I am going to be away for the weekend. I am going to the Mid Ohio Comic Con in Columbus. 

Please npc Rumble until I get back. I should be back online Monday. I will try to check on things before then but I cannot promise anything.

Thanks!

Happy Thanksgiving!!!

Nuke


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey everybody!

This looks like a good point to start bringing everyone together!  I'll post tonight, wrapping up the individual adventures, and again tomorrow to start bringing everyone together.

It's also a good time to introduce amulet, who's going to be picking up the character Rinea.

So, unless anyone wants to add anything, let's move on to issue 2!
-DN


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 2, 2004)

*Wrapping up stuff*

All characters that have participated thus far receive five power points.  Enjoy, guys!  Don't spend them all in one place!

Synchronicity:Just one question for you.  What would James want done with his sister?  The school can take care of her in their health center, or he can check her into the hospital under an assumed name.


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 2, 2004)

Dark Nemesis said:
			
		

> Synchronicity:Just one question for you.  What would James want done with his sister?  The school can take care of her in their health center, or he can check her into the hospital under an assumed name.




James'll probably think hard over that for quite a while before eventually biting the bullet and asking Mr Bell if there's anywhere at the school they can take care of her. He doesn't really want other people to know about her, but after the kidnap attempt, he'll eventually decide that having her close by him so he can protect her is the best option. He'd ask if she could maybe be kept somewhere a little private, out of the way sort of thing so the fewest people know she's there, but it depends how possible that is in the school. I think that's it..let's hope rumours don't begin of a ghostly girl haunting the school, eh?


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 2, 2004)

Oh, and I'd like to spend my points as follows:

1) Heroic Surge feat (2pp)
2) Wisdom +2 (2pp)
3) Acrobatics +2 ranks (1 pp)

I'll update James in the Rogue's Gallery with the changes.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 2, 2004)

Bank them.  Not much has happened to develop Hoshi just yet.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 3, 2004)

I is confused.... will there be a new post, or do we continue on the old one.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes, there will be a new post.  I appologize that I have not put it up yet, but I've been deathly ill for the past couple of days.


----------



## Rybaer (Dec 4, 2004)

Almost missed this post as I don't check the ooc forum much anymore.  Not sure if I'll spend or bank my points yet.  Will try to decide soon.

Are you planning on pushing things ahead to the open house, or skip past that and move straight into the beginning of the school year?  Just curious.

Looking forward to meeting the other characters.


----------



## Amulet (Dec 8, 2004)

*Rinea's Background (Abridged)*

*The Tale of Rinea Silverstar*

Rinea Silverstar is the child of Thalose and Divera Silverstar of Duramnia.  The planet Duramnia is in the Davinia system, on the outer rim of the Torbin galaxy.  To an Earthling, Rinea is very odd, in many ways like a typical teenage Earth girl, but in many ways very alien.  She does not consciously realize that she has power within her.  Things just happen.  If she wants a snack, one is there for her to eat.  She has a hard time understanding humans motivations and desires because of this.  The human concepts of fear, greed and power are as alien to her as compassion and desire.  

When Rinea first awakened in her ice cocoon on planet Earth, a young man called Max met her.  “Planet Earth…” she paused for a long moment, thinking. “I have never heard of Earth. That is good, it means we are far away from the Affinity.” When Max mentioned that he had never heard of the Affinity, she looked shocked, and pleased at the same time. “The Affinity are invaders who came to my planet. We tried to fight, but they took over everything. I was able to escape with a few others…” she looked around. “Are they here?”

Things on Earth were strange.  Most common everyday items were a foreign concept to her.  Upon seeing a car, she expressed her amazement at such a device. She walked around it a few times, before climbing up onto the roof and looking in through the windshield. “Amazing! You can see this beast’s insides through its eyes!”  

Max had questioned her about herself.  She related this story:  “We were fleeing the Affinity, my family and I. We did not know how long the trip would be, so we all went into a cold sleep. But I do not know what happened to our ship… or to my family.”   She looked down at her hands, which were folded in her lap. She then gave Max a small smile. “Thank you.”  She looked at Max for a long moment, before smiling. “My name is Rinea. Rinea Silverstar.”

Max tried to explain about Earth.  “It all sounds very mysterious,” Rinea said, after listening to his story. When he asked about her, she paused for a moment, thinking. At last, she spoke. “I am from the planet Duramnia, in the Davinia system. It was a small planet, but it was home. Not long ago, it was invaded by the Affinity, strange grey creatures. Though we tried to fight, we were overrun. They started to change our planet in some way, but my family tried to leave before we could learn how.”  She hesitated because the story did not make much sense to her either.  

Max asked about the ice ship.  “The ice? No, it is not the way we usually travel. It was something my father had been working on, to help escape the Affinity’s scanners.  Max asked her draw an Affinity soldier.  Rinea took the pad and paper into her hands and began to draw. As she did so, she answered his other questions.   At last, the drawing was complete, and she showed it to him. It was clear that she was not an artist, but Max was able to get a general idea of what it looked like. The creature looked very similar to the stereotypical alien: bipedal, with two long, spindly arms, a head that seemed too big for its body. Its only facial features were large, black eyes, and a thin, lip-less mouth. “This is what they look like, but they can take the form of any person they’ve met before.”

The next day, she went with Max to meet some people.  Rinea was excited, because she liked to meet new people.  As they made their way toward the building, Rinea was quite fascinated with the bustle of the city. She stopped several times to examine items that interested her, including once in the middle of the street to look at an oncoming bus.  Max, her new friend, ‘saved’ her from being hit by the truck.  What odd social customers these people have.


-Amulet


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 9, 2004)

Ack!  Sorry, Rybaer, I completely missed your question.  I'd like to play through a small portion of the open house.  We will not be spending too much time on it, but there are a few things that need to be addressed.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 10, 2004)

Just waiting for some reactions to the last post before I do another one.  I'll be posting again in about two days.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 10, 2004)

I can't find the new thread


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 10, 2004)

DN, quick question. When do we recover hero points? When we receive experience? When a new thread's opened? Some other time?

Thanks!
Synch.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 10, 2004)

Calinon, there isn't a new thread.  The new post is on the old one.

Synchronicity:  ANyone who spent hero points can get them back.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 11, 2004)

Now for the fun part.  What languages does everyone speak?


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 11, 2004)

Heh. Well, no ranks in Languages plus no ranks in Comprehend equals...hang on, I can do this math...


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 11, 2004)

When I was writing that latest post, I had one of those moments of 'I can't believe I'm writing this. The inherent paranoia is ludicrous' . James is one seriously messed-up puppy - but in a vaguely amusing way! That's incredibly disturbing.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 11, 2004)

I'll probably spend half a point on english and half somewhere else.


----------



## Calinon (Dec 11, 2004)

Right.... make that will spend a point on skills.  1/2 for english and 1/2 on sense motive, keeping the other four banked.  Otherwise I'll go mad.


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 11, 2004)

DN, quick question for future reference. Would you allow certain powers to be Power Stunts of Strike? I was specifically looking at the Fatigue, Paralysis and Slow powers. The angle I'm coming from is nerve/joint strikes- so if I did get one (or more) of these as Power Stunts of Strike, they'd be Touch range and would only work on living targets. I'd just like James to be able to pick up a few tricks beyond 'I hit them. I hit them some more. I hit them again.'

Thanks!
Synch.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 11, 2004)

Firstly, as far as PC roommates go, James is rooming with Marcus, Cloud is rooming with Rinea.  I know everyone will become best of friends.

Synchronicity:For now, you can spend a hero point to add an extra or a stunt to your power for one round, at the cost of being fatigued later.


----------



## Synchronicity (Dec 24, 2004)

...Well, that wasn't the start I anticipated to James's day.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Dec 25, 2004)

Just for the record, I am not entirely responsible for this turn of events.  But I do like keeping people on their toes...


----------



## Calinon (Dec 28, 2004)

At least you didn't use the phrase "She's after me lucky charms!"


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 4, 2005)

Hope everyone had happy holidays!  I know I did.  Anyway, I am going to give a little more time, in case anyone has anything they want to say IC.  I'll be moving the story along tomorrow evening!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 18, 2005)

Oh great. We have a telepath in the room. James's going to be sooo happy..


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jan 18, 2005)

A telepath?  Whatever would make you think that?


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 19, 2005)

Aaand James snaps, yelling at people who have done nothing to deserve it and generally showing his classmates that he is a deeply disturbed individual. Sorry guys!    Of course, with that dose of negative emotion vented, James might be a little calmer and less 'cauldron of boiling rage' for a while. If we're lucky.  

As a related side note, things with the potential to trigger such paranoid, guilt-fueled fits of rage in James include people: ferreting around inside his head, insulting or mocking his sister or her condition, suggesting that James's let his sister down or failed to protect her, approving of or performing human experimentation, and expressing approval for his uncle or his uncle's work. James is also extremly reluctant to take part in medical examinations (_especially_ those involving needles), and can become violent as a result of that.

So in short, I can conclusively state that he's a well-adjusted man with few psychological problems!


----------



## Amulet (Jan 20, 2005)

Rinea will be more than happy to explain to anyone who asks her everything listed in her background.  Therefore, Rinea’s background, as posted in the Gallery, should be considered public knowledge for anyone who spends a while chatting with her.  Whether anyone believes it or not is another matter entirely.


----------



## Keia (Feb 3, 2005)

Rybaer,

Just waiting on an answer from the GM, which would color how I would respond.

KEia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Feb 4, 2005)

Keia,

Though the words are spoken in ALgonquin, they sound as if they've been spoken in ENglish to everyone except Hoshiko (in Japanese?).  The translation is literal.  

Have fun!
-DN


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry for any delay I may have caused.  
I am back online and on the boards, again!

Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 23, 2005)

Yo! This post is to cover several things. Firstly, I'd like to apologise for my somewhat sporadic posting of late; first illness, then having to catch up the notes and suchlike I missed due to said illness has left me less free time than I'd like of late. Fortunately, that should be all sorted out now. Secondly, my posting may be even more inconsistent (possibly even nonexistent) over the next week or so due to Easter related family thingies. Thirdly, DN, I had a question about the game world - I was wondering how...public knowledge of metahumans was, and how they were treated. Are we in full Senator Kelly Mutant Registration Act mode, are metahumans dismissed as myth, are they somewhat accepted, or is it another scenario entirely? With James talking to Rose, I was starting to ask myself these questions and wondered if you could give me a heads up. (Though James may be somewhat more clueless - he'll only know what he's been able to glean over the last few years. Being a human guinea pig makes it hard to keep up with current affairs.)


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Mar 24, 2005)

Synchronicity:

It is good to see that you are back!  I hope that you are feeling better.  

As far as the attitude toward mutants, there's no Registration Act in place, but those with powers are generally mistrusted, unless they have done something to earn the respect of the people.  As such, if a person who obviously had powers were walking down the street, he would not be attacked outright, but a number of people would be keeping an eye on him.  Does that help?


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah, that's exactly what I wanted to know. Thanks!   

Synch.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey everybody.  I am sorry.  I know I am really overdue of updating the IC thread, but I wasn’t feeling well last night, and I am barely conscious tonight.  I promise, when I am well, you may all give me the beating I deserve.  But for now, I am going to bed.


----------



## Calinon (Apr 14, 2005)

Yay, the game is on again


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 16, 2005)

So it is!  I am back among the living, and feeling better than ever!      Let's get this party started!


----------



## Calinon (Apr 16, 2005)

Good, because I was missing this game and was dying to find out what secret labs and facilities are on the school grounds.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow, almost 500 posts!  Awesome!  

Since we are so close to that 500 post mark in the IC thread, I am going to go ahead and open the thread for issue two.  I'll post the link here shortly!


----------



## Calinon (May 3, 2005)

I'll be without much internet access until Fridayish.  House renovations.


----------



## Keia (May 9, 2005)

Dark Nemesis e-mailed me and wanted me to let everyone know that she is swamped with work and the like for the next few days but will be posting on Wednesday this week.  

I suppose that gives us time to plot to overthrow the school while she is gone!!

Keia


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 12, 2005)

Okay, everyone, the new IC threat is up!  It can be found here.


----------



## Rhialto (May 23, 2005)

Speaking as someone who's been reading this on the sidelines, I love the hell out of this game, and particularly enjoy Rinoa, who manages to do the 'stranger in a strange land' routine very entertainingly.  For instance, it took me a moment to realize from her latest comment that she's 'hearing' the radio airwaves...


----------



## Dark Nemesis (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for commenting, Rhialto.  I am glad you are enjoying following the game!


----------



## Amulet (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback, Rhialto.  She is a fun character to play, and will only get more so as some of her depth is revealed.


----------



## Drex (Jun 12, 2005)

*Openings?*

Got a new character built. Do you have any openings?  The game seems cool.


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jun 13, 2005)

Looks interesting so far, Drex.  Give me a few days to look it over, and I'll get back to you.

-DN


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 5, 2005)

All right, Drex, looks good.  Your introduction post is in the IC thread.

However, I did have one question.  Penetrating vision requires you to have one common material that you cannot see through.  What's yours?


----------



## Drex (Jul 5, 2005)

Wrench's powers have their foundation in the movement of electrons. His Super-Int is due to overexcited neurons in his brain so I figure that a good substance to block his Penetrating Vision would be rubber, a natural insulating material. How does that sound?

Also, what's the neighborhood look like?  Are we in the middle of nowhere?  Are there any pubs around?  Any towns, airports, ports, etc.?


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 21, 2005)

Keia,

[sblock]Before I post to those in the testing rooms, I wanted to check.  What did you want to do on your initiative?  I didn't think your character was able to go intangible.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Jul 21, 2005)

DN[sblock]Proton can go intangible through the decrease in Density control.  His shrinking is linked to his density increase so he can't shrink and go intangible.[/sblock]


----------

